# Neuer Personalausweis: Fingerabdruck ab sofort verpflichtend



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. August 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Neuer Personalausweis: Fingerabdruck ab sofort verpflichtend*

					Wer ab dem 02. August 2021 einen neuen Personalausweis beantragt, muss zwingend die eigenen Fingerabdrücke hinterlegen. Damit entfällt die optionale Speicherung biometrischer Merkmale. Wir fassen zusammen, was Sie zu den neuen Ausweisen wissen müssen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Neuer Personalausweis: Fingerabdruck ab sofort verpflichtend*


----------



## Threshold (2. August 2021)

Ich hab im Juni noch einen neuen Ausweis bekommen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. August 2021)

Und ein weiterer Schritt für mehr Überwachung.


----------



## mkm2907 (2. August 2021)

Ganz schön günstig dieser Personalausweis. In Österreich zahlt man dafür 65 Euro.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (2. August 2021)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Das BMI gibt aber an, dass sowohl die ausstellende Behörde als auch der Hersteller die Fingerabdrücke in ihrem eigenen System wieder löschen, sobald der Ausweis fertiggestellt ist und ausgehändigt wurde.


Lustig wenn im Verwaltungsgebäude keine Sicherheit herrscht (Siehe Einbruch Anfang 2021). 
Die Daten sind in dieser Herstellungszeit "sehr gut aufgehoben"...


----------



## Pu244 (2. August 2021)

Ich erinnere mich immer gerne, an die Entscheidung des obersten spanischen Gerichtshofs, der die Fingerabdrücke im Pass, nach der Franco Diktatur, mit den Worten "Spanier sind nicht per se Verbrecher" abgelehnt hat.


----------



## Rayken (2. August 2021)

Neben den Fingerabdrücken sollte man sich am besten noch Blutabnehmen lassen, damit man damit auch gleich die DNA jedes Bürgers hat....

Erleichtert dann die Zuordnung bei potenziellen Straftaten in der Zukunft 

Am besten man legt dann so einen Datensatz direkt nach der Geburt an 

Einen Tracking- Chip könnte man jedem Bürger am besten mit implantieren...


----------



## Cobar (2. August 2021)

Demnächst kommen dann vielleicht noch irgendwelche DNA-Analysen dazu, natürlich nur um eine Identifikation sicher zu stellen und nicht etwa, um von jedem Bürger gleich schon mal möglichst alle Daten zu haben?
Ein Chip unter der Haut mit ständigem GPS-Tracking dürfte sicher auch helfen, auch im Sinne der Identifikation natürlich.
oh man, das wird immer dümmer und für so einen Müll ist man auch noch gezwungen zu bezahlen.
Sehe ich als ähnlich sinnvoll an wie diese digitale Identifikation mit dem Perso, was vielleicht einer von 100.000 Leuten auch wirklich mal genutzt hat, weil es einfach keine Anwendungsmöglichkeiten dafür gibt, aber Hauptsache ist ja wohl, dass die Daten sofort da sind... ich meine natürlich, es erleichtert das Leben der Bürger ungemein...

Aus der Sichtweise "so viele Daten wie nötig, so wenige Daten wie möglich" wird hier "immer her mit den Daten" gemacht.


----------



## MADman_One (2. August 2021)

Ich würde gerne mehr darüber wissen wie dieses Löschen genau aussieht (ja, ich gehe jetzt einfach erstmal davon aus das keine geheime Kopie gemacht wird), landet das dann im Windows Papierkorb und die Platte dann später unbehandelt auf dem Elektroschrott oder werden die nach einer anerkannten und vorallem sicheren Norm komplett überschrieben. 
Und wie werden die übermittelt bzw erfasst? Werden die auf dem Arbeitscomputer des Sachbearbeiters als Dateien auf eine Netzwerkfreigabe im Behördennetz abgelegt oder gar per E-Mail verschickt ? 
Sind die Fingerabdruckdateien bereits verschlüsselt wenn sie aus dem Scanner ins System wandern oder erst im letzten Schritt wenn sie auf den Ausweis geladen werden ? 
Wie sind die Übergabepunkte zwischen Antragstellung und Aushändigung des Auweises genau gesichert, damit es da nicht zu Pannen kommt ?

Mir fallen da einen Haufen sicherheitskritischer Fragen ein und bei der Tendenz unserer Politiker Sicherheit einfach nur zu definieren statt wirklich sicherzustellen schwant mir übles...


----------



## P1Jay (2. August 2021)

Rayken schrieb:


> Neben den Fingerabdrücken sollte man sich am besten noch Blutabnehmen lassen, damit man damit auch gleich die DNA jedes Bürgers hat....
> 
> Erleichtert dann die Zuordnung bei potenziellen Straftaten in der Zukunft
> 
> ...


Freiheit gilt aber auch für Straftäter. Es gibt viele Beispiele dafür das Täter oft besser geschützt sind als Opfer. Also würde ich nicht grundsätzlich das ganze nicht immer bloß von einer Seite aus betrachten ...

Ich bin kein Wähler von den Grünen und werde es, solange ich noch bei Verstand bin, auch nie werden, aber wenn ich beim Spazierengehen / Nordic Walking einen Blick auf die Straßengräben werfe würde ich eine Datenbank für Fingerabdrücke sehr begrüßen damit man diese ****** endlich mal nachverfolgen kann die ihren Unrat nur durch das Autofenster entsorgen.
Gleiches gilt für ***** die Elektrogeräte in fremder Leute Papiertonne "entsorgen" oder Plastiktüten gefüllt mit Müll am Waldrand entsorgen. Diese "Menschen" müssen aktuell nämlich keine Angst haben erwischt zu werden bzw. lohnt sich der Aufwand für eine Nachverfolgung nicht. Würde sich mit einer Datenbank aber schlagartig ändern.

Klar ist es mehr Überwachung, aber man muss auch die andere Seite sehen bevor man aus Überzeugung nur dagegen ist.


----------



## Khabarak (2. August 2021)

Cobar schrieb:


> Demnächst kommen dann vielleicht noch irgendwelche DNA-Analysen dazu, natürlich nur um eine Identifikation sicher zu stellen und nicht etwa, um von jedem Bürger gleich schon mal möglichst alle Daten zu haben?
> Ein Chip unter der Haut mit ständigem GPS-Tracking dürfte sicher auch helfen, auch im Sinne der Identifikation natürlich.
> oh man, das wird immer dümmer und für so einen Müll ist man auch noch gezwungen zu bezahlen.
> Sehe ich als ähnlich sinnvoll an wie diese digitale Identifikation mit dem Perso, was vielleicht einer von 100.000 Leuten auch wirklich mal genutzt hat, weil es einfach keine Anwendungsmöglichkeiten dafür gibt, aber Hauptsache ist ja wohl, dass die Daten sofort da sind... ich meine natürlich, es erleichtert das Leben der Bürger ungemein...
> ...


Den Fingerabdruck finde ich auch unnötig.. aber einen GPS Tracker trägt doch eh jeder mit sich rum, weshalb dann noch in den Perso einbauen?

Ich nutze den ePerso regelmäßig - meist für Lohnabrechnungen und ab und an auch zum Ab- bzw. Anmelden von Autos, da man sonst über nen Monat auf nen Termin beim Amt warten muss. am PC hab ich das in unter 20 Minuten erledigt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. August 2021)

> Klar ist es mehr Überwachung, aber man muss auch die andere Seite sehen bevor man aus Überzeugung nur dagegen ist.


Das hat Sicherheitsgründe: Die Daten, die über eine vom Staat gesammelt werden, werden IMMER gegen einen selbst verwendet. Selten, dass die für einen positiv sind.
Überlege mal, was hier in der Vergangenheit und aktuell auch in anderen Ländern schon gelaufen ist an Schikane durch Staaten (z.B. in China). 
Durch Einführung derartiger Maßnahmen ermöglichen wir derartige Zuständen.
Dazu kommt, dass der Kram von anderen Missbraucht werden kann, denn irgendwo ist das Zeug ja gespeichert.


----------



## Sdarr82 (2. August 2021)

Ich finde es teilweise gut. Dadurch wird Betrügern das Leben etwas schwerer gemacht. Der aktuelle perso ist nicht wirklich fälschungssicher. "tracken" kann man einen Menschen sowieso relativ einfach inkl verhaltensprofil.
Aber beim Datenschutz... OK reden wir nicht darüber


----------



## Fenriswolf13 (2. August 2021)

Wieso jammern hier eig alle bzgl Überwachung?


> Fingerabdrücke bleiben (nur) im Ausweis gespeichert


Habt ihr Angst, dass euch ständig jemand hinterher rennt und das Kontrolliert/euch die Abdrücke klaut?

Des Weiteren sollte auch beachtet werden, dass es hier um einen Sicherheitsaspekt bzgl der Identitäsdokumente geht. Es geht um den Nachweis, dass Ihr auch wirklich die Person seid, die Ihr ausgebt zu sein.
Sonst könntet ihr auch mit einer Kennkarte rumlaufen... ist nahezu fälschungssicher 
und selbst dort waren schon Fingerabdrücke drauf

Ihr Updated eure Software doch auch... und bestimmt nicht nur, weil mehr Funktionen hinzu kommen. Sonst müssten hier viel mehr mit Win XP oder Win 7 rumeiern.

Außerdem braucht der Staat zur Überwachung keine Fingerabdrücke...
Die meisten tragen das Überwachungsgerät immer bei sich... Stichwort: Funkzellenabfrage


----------



## P1Jay (2. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das hat Sicherheitsgründe: Die Daten, die über eine vom Staat gesammelt werden, werden IMMER gegen einen selbst verwendet. Selten, dass die für einen positiv sind.
> Überlege mal, was hier in der Vergangenheit und aktuell auch in anderen Ländern schon gelaufen ist an Schikane durch Staaten (z.B. in China).
> Durch Einführung derartiger Maßnahmen ermöglichen wir derartige Zuständen.
> Dazu kommt, dass der Kram von anderen Missbraucht werden kann, denn irgendwo ist das Zeug ja gespeichert.


China ist ja auch ne Diktatur ...
Aber mal im Ernst: Wie genau soll ein Fingerabdruck seitens des Staates gegen dich eingesetzt werden?
Oder wie soll er von anderen missbraucht werden? Ausdrucken und auf einer Leiche platzieren oder wie genau stellst du dir das vor?


----------



## denrusl (2. August 2021)

P1Jay schrieb:


> Freiheit gilt aber auch für Straftäter. Es gibt viele Beispiele dafür das Täter oft besser geschützt sind als Opfer. Also würde ich nicht grundsätzlich das ganze nicht immer bloß von einer Seite aus betrachten ...
> 
> Ich bin kein Wähler von den Grünen und werde es, solange ich noch bei Verstand bin, auch nie werden, aber wenn ich beim Spazierengehen / Nordic Walking einen Blick auf die Straßengräben werfe würde ich eine Datenbank für Fingerabdrücke sehr begrüßen damit man diese ****** endlich mal nachverfolgen kann die ihren Unrat nur durch das Autofenster entsorgen.
> Gleiches gilt für ***** die Elektrogeräte in fremder Leute Papiertonne "entsorgen" oder Plastiktüten gefüllt mit Müll am Waldrand entsorgen. Diese "Menschen" müssen aktuell nämlich keine Angst haben erwischt zu werden bzw. lohnt sich der Aufwand für eine Nachverfolgung nicht. Würde sich mit einer Datenbank aber schlagartig ändern.
> ...


Je eher du verstehst, das dort niemals solche Verfolgungen stattfinden werden, desto besser. Selbst bei vergleichsweise offensichtlichen Sachen,, werden für den Ottonormal-Bürger weder die SPuri gerufen geschweige den Kameras ausgewertet, da muss schon deutlich schlimmeres passiert sein als Sachbeschädigung oder Umweltverschmutzung


----------



## Pu244 (2. August 2021)

Fenriswolf13 schrieb:


> Wieso jammern hier eig alle bzgl Überwachung?
> 
> Habt ihr Angst, dass euch ständig jemand hinterher rennt und das Kontrolliert/euch die Abdrücke klaut?



Man muß halt eben etwas weiter denken. Der nächste logische Schritt ist es, die Fingerabdrücke doch irgendwo zu speichern. Danach wird man das ganze irgendwo zentral macht und mit den Fingerabdrücken von Verbrechern abgleichen.

Freiheit verliert man meist scheibchenweise. Der Bundestrojaner sollte ursprünglich auch nur gegen 10, maximal 20 Leute eingesetzt werden, quasi nur die allerschlimmsten Verbrecher. Davon ist schon lange nicht mehr die Rede, das ganze soll jetzt ein normales Ermittlungswerkzeug werden.

Die Grundrechte werden geschliffen, wo es nur geht und heute sind Dinge möglich, die vor 40 Jahren undenkbar waren, wie soll es erst in weiteren 40 Jahren aussehen?


----------



## Cobar (2. August 2021)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Den Fingerabdruck finde ich auch unnötig.. aber einen GPS Tracker trägt doch eh jeder mit sich rum, weshalb dann noch in den Perso einbauen?


Mein Handy kann ich zuhause lassen und mache das auch öfter, wenn ich es nicht brauche.
So einen implantierten Tracker lässt man nicht so schnell mal zuhause zurück.
Natürlich geht es dabei auch rein um die Identifizierbarkeit der Person. 



Khabarak schrieb:


> Ich nutze den ePerso regelmäßig - meist für Lohnabrechnungen und ab und an auch zum Ab- bzw. Anmelden von Autos, da man sonst über nen Monat auf nen Termin beim Amt warten muss. am PC hab ich das in unter 20 Minuten erledigt.


Damit bist du die erste Person, von der ich sowas überhaupt mal höre. Scheint nicht sonderlich weit verbreitet zu sein und den Nutzen von den Dingern kann ich auch nicht wirklich erkennen. Sollen sie lieber mal die Stellen ausbauen als uns immer mehr Zeug in den Perso rein schummeln zu wollen.



Fenriswolf13 schrieb:


> Wieso jammern hier eig alle bzgl Überwachung?
> 
> Habt ihr Angst, dass euch ständig jemand hinterher rennt und das Kontrolliert/euch die Abdrücke klaut?


Dein Argument ist also "Ich habe ja nichts zu verbergen." und damit ist dir quasi egal, wer wie viele Daten über dich sammelt?
Selbst wenn mir niemand hinterher rennt, was gehen irgendjemanden meine Fingerabdrücke an, so dass ich die auch noch auf einem kleinen Stückchen Plastik mit mir herum tragen muss?



Fenriswolf13 schrieb:


> Des Weiteren sollte auch beachtet werden, dass es hier um einen Sicherheitsaspekt bzgl der Identitäsdokumente geht. Es geht um den Nachweis, dass Ihr auch wirklich die Person seid, die Ihr ausgebt zu sein.
> Sonst könntet ihr auch mit einer Kennkarte rumlaufen... ist nahezu fälschungssicher
> und selbst dort waren schon Fingerabdrücke drauf
> 
> Ihr Updated eure Software doch auch... und bestimmt nicht nur, weil mehr Funktionen hinzu kommen. Sonst müssten hier viel mehr mit Win XP oder Win 7 rumeiern.


Dann würde es doch ausreichen, wenn meine Fingerabdrücke im Zweifelsfall von der Polizei abgefragt werden können, die haben doch eine Datenbank für sowas. Warum genau sollte ich die jetzt auf einer Karte mit mir herum tragen? Von da müssen sie ja auch abgefragt werden, um sie mir meinen Fingern vergleichen zu können. Was soll da jetzt der große Vorteil sein außer Datensammelei? Sollten Fingerabdrücke nicht eher nötig werden, wenn ich irgendwas verbrochen habe und nicht einfach auf Vorrat, falls mal etwas sein sollte? Ich sehe das eher andersherum, dass sie benötigt werden, wenn etwas passiert ist und nicht im Voraus.


----------



## P1Jay (2. August 2021)

denrusl schrieb:


> Je eher du verstehst, das dort niemals solche Verfolgungen stattfinden werden, desto besser. Selbst bei vergleichsweise offensichtlichen Sachen,, werden für den Ottonormal-Bürger weder die SPuri gerufen geschweige den Kameras ausgewertet, da muss schon deutlich schlimmeres passiert sein als Sachbeschädigung oder Umweltverschmutzung


Täterschutz, hab ich ja im ersten Satz genau so beschrieben 
Unfälle könnten mittels Go-Pros auch ganz einfach ohne Gerichte geklärt werden, also die Schuldfrage meine ich. Aber: ebenfalls aus Gründen des Datenschutzes nicht erlaubt, denn es ist mit Sicherheit ein Unbeteiligter auf den Aufnahmen und schon wird aus einem eindeutigen Beweisstück Datenmüll.
Ich weiß das alles. Aber wenn nur eine Datenbank abgeglichen wird falls ein Fingerabdruck auf der Mülltüte zu finden ist, dann wird das auch gemacht, da ja kein Team von Beamten Fingerabdrücke von "potenziell Verdächten" nehmen muss, was sie ja aktuell ohne dringenden Tatverdacht nicht machen dürfen. Von daher würde es eben schon was bringen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. August 2021)

P1Jay schrieb:


> China ist ja auch ne Diktatur ...
> Aber mal im Ernst: Wie genau soll ein Fingerabdruck seitens des Staates gegen dich eingesetzt werden?
> Oder wie soll er von anderen missbraucht werden? Ausdrucken und auf einer Leiche platzieren oder wie genau stellst du dir das vor?


z.B. um das Müllbeispiel aufzugreifen: An deinem Müll sind deine Fingerabdrücke, das ist normal. Jetzt nimmt ein Dritter den Müll mit (z.B. alten Kühlschrank), will ihn dann aber loswerden --> du bist dann dran schuld, denn deine Abdrücke werden gefunden.

Von anderen: Irgendwo in einer DB werden diese sicherlich aufbewahrt, die kann jemand evtl. auslesen.


----------



## Pu244 (2. August 2021)

P1Jay schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst: Wie genau soll ein Fingerabdruck seitens des Staates gegen dich eingesetzt werden?



Du hast da ja ein paar schöne Beispiele genannt.



P1Jay schrieb:


> Oder wie soll er von anderen missbraucht werden? Ausdrucken und auf einer Leiche platzieren oder wie genau stellst du dir das vor?



Das ist tatsächlich möglich, du kannst den Fingerabdruck nachbilden und irgendwo platzieren. Der Chaos Computerclub hat da ja man den Fingerabdruck von irgendeinem Innenminister veröffentlicht.



P1Jay schrieb:


> Freiheit gilt aber auch für Straftäter. Es gibt viele Beispiele dafür das Täter oft besser geschützt sind als Opfer. Also würde ich nicht grundsätzlich das ganze nicht immer bloß von einer Seite aus betrachten ...



Natürlich, der Rechtsstaat ist unter anderem für Leute da, die ein Verbrechen begangen haben, sonst könnte man sich die ganzen Prozesse sparen und die Leute auf Verdacht ins Gefängnis werfen.



P1Jay schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Wähler von den Grünen und werde es, solange ich noch bei Verstand bin, auch nie werden, aber wenn ich beim Spazierengehen / Nordic Walking einen Blick auf die Straßengräben werfe würde ich eine Datenbank für Fingerabdrücke sehr begrüßen damit man diese ****** endlich mal nachverfolgen kann die ihren Unrat nur durch das Autofenster entsorgen.
> Gleiches gilt für ***** die Elektrogeräte in fremder Leute Papiertonne "entsorgen" oder Plastiktüten gefüllt mit Müll am Waldrand entsorgen. Diese "Menschen" müssen aktuell nämlich keine Angst haben erwischt zu werden bzw. lohnt sich der Aufwand für eine Nachverfolgung nicht. Würde sich mit einer Datenbank aber schlagartig ändern.



Kann man sich nicht ausdenken. Der ultimative Überwachungsstaat, um Leute zu verfolgen, die ihren Müll nicht richtig entsorgt haben. Warum führen wir nicht gleich die Folter wieder ein, dann dauert das mit den Geständnissen nicht so lang.



P1Jay schrieb:


> Klar ist es mehr Überwachung, aber man muss auch die andere Seite sehen bevor man aus Überzeugung nur dagegen ist.


Ja, man kann sich aber deren Argumente anhören und dann zu dem Entschluss kommen, dass das hganze absolut falsch ist.



Fenriswolf13 schrieb:


> Des Weiteren sollte auch beachtet werden, dass es hier um einen Sicherheitsaspekt bzgl der Identitäsdokumente geht. Es geht um den Nachweis, dass Ihr auch wirklich die Person seid, die Ihr ausgebt zu sein.



Bisher ist man auch so ganz gut ausgekommen.


----------



## P1Jay (2. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> z.B. um das Müllbeispiel aufzugreifen: An deinem Müll sind deine Fingerabdrücke, das ist normal. Jetzt nimmt ein Dritter den Müll mit (z.B. alten Kühlschrank), will ihn dann aber loswerden --> du bist dann dran schuld, denn deine Abdrücke werden gefunden.
> 
> Von anderen: Irgendwo in einer DB werden diese sicherlich aufbewahrt, die kann jemand evtl. auslesen.


Kühlschränke kommen bei uns auf den Bauhof. Warum sollte den jemand von dort mitnehmen und woanders illegal entsorgen?! Das Beispiel ist doch total unlogisch.

Mir ist klar WIE man die Daten bekommen kann. Die Frage war ja WAS jemand damit bitte anstellen soll? Deshalb ja meine rhetorische Frage: Ausdrucken und auf eine Leiche packen?


----------



## Khabarak (2. August 2021)

Cobar schrieb:


> Mein Handy kann ich zuhause lassen und mache das auch öfter, wenn ich es nicht brauche.
> So einen implantierten Tracker lässt man nicht so schnell mal zuhause zurück.
> Natürlich geht es dabei auch rein um die Identifizierbarkeit der Person.


Dank Impfung bist doch doch eh gechipt ;P
Ist dir nicht aufgefallen, dass dein Radioempfang irre gut ist, ohne das Radio anzuschalten?



Cobar schrieb:


> Damit bist du die erste Person, von der ich sowas überhaupt mal höre. Scheint nicht sonderlich weit verbreitet zu sein und den Nutzen von den Dingern kann ich auch nicht wirklich erkennen. Sollen sie lieber mal die Stellen ausbauen als uns immer mehr Zeug in den Perso rein schummeln zu wollen.


Viele wissen nichts von den gebotenen Onlinediensten - und man muss jetzt auch nicht jede Woche ein Auto ab. oder anmelden. 
Du kannst bei staatlichen Stellen (Behördengänge, wenige Anträge bei Gerichten...) immer mehr so erledigen. andere Länder sind da schon weiter.
Immerhin bin ich so auch nicht auf die kruden Öffnungszeiten der Ämter angewiesen. So sehr können die die Stellen gar nicht ausweiten, um alle Eventualitäten abzudecken.


----------



## Fenriswolf13 (2. August 2021)

Cobar schrieb:


> Dein Argument ist also "Ich habe ja nichts zu verbergen." und damit ist dir quasi egal, wer wie viele Daten über dich sammelt?
> Selbst wenn mir niemand hinterher rennt, was gehen irgendjemanden meine Fingerabdrücke an, so dass ich die auch noch auf einem kleinen Stückchen Plastik mit mir herum tragen muss?


1. auch wenn ich nichts zu verbergen habe, habe ich das nicht gesagt!
wenn der Staat dich überwachen will, hat er besonders in lezter Zeit viel praktischere Möglichkeiten, das zu tun, als deine Fingerabdrücke dezentralisiert NUR auf deinem Perso zu speichern.
Der Staat weiß, wann du geboren wurdest, wo du wohnst, wo du arbeitest, wo du zur Schule gingst... soll ich weiter machen? Google, FB & Co. reicht diese Informationsmenge schon aus, um ein sehr genaues Profil von dir zu erstellen... Was wollen sie bei den Informationen da noch mit deinem Fingerabdruck?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. August 2021)

P1Jay schrieb:


> Kühlschränke kommen bei uns auf den Bauhof. Warum sollte den jemand von dort mitnehmen und woanders illegal entsorgen?! Das Beispiel ist doch total unlogisch.
> 
> Mir ist klar WIE man die Daten bekommen kann. Die Frage war ja WAS jemand damit bitte anstellen soll? Deshalb ja meine rhetorische Frage: Ausdrucken und auf eine Leiche packen?


Manche Leute verkaufen/verschenken ihre alten Sachen aber. Dann hat man das gesagt Problem. Zudem wird der Sperrmüll zur Abholung auf die Straße gestellt --> da kommen viele und nehmen was mit, das ein oder andere landet dann aber vielleicht im nächsten Graben, da doch nicht so toll wie erwartet.

Zudem wird dann an jedem Tatort oder generell bei jeder Ermittlung nach den Abdrücken geschaut --> bist du dabei bist du verdächtig.


----------



## Herbststurm (2. August 2021)

Als es damals hieß das ist freiwillig, wusste ich schon das daraus irgendwann ein Zwang werden wird.

So etwas sollte immer freiwillig bleiben.


----------



## Pu244 (2. August 2021)

Fenriswolf13 schrieb:


> Was wollen sie bei den Informationen da noch mit deinem Fingerabdruck?



Weil sie damit alles identifizieren können, was du mit deinen Pfoten angefasst und nicht abgewischt hast. Irgendwann wird man es wohl auch auf die DNA ausdehnen, die ist noch besser.

Wie gesagt: Freiheit verliert man scheibchenweise.


----------



## P1Jay (2. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Manche Leute verkaufen/verschenken ihre alten Sachen aber. Dann hat man das gesagt Problem. Zudem wird der Sperrmüll zur Abholung auf die Straße gestellt --> da kommen viele und nehmen was mit, das ein oder andere landet dann aber vielleicht im nächsten Graben, da doch nicht so toll wie erwartet.
> 
> Zudem wird dann an jedem Tatort oder generell bei jeder Ermittlung nach den Abdrücken geschaut --> bist du dabei bist du verdächtig.


Dann sind aber auch deren Fingerabdrücke mit drauf ...



Pu244 schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich möglich, du kannst den Fingerabdruck nachbilden und irgendwo platzieren. Der Chaos Computerclub hat da ja man den Fingerabdruck von irgendeinem Innenminister veröffentlicht.


Ja es ist möglich, den Fall kenne ich auch. Es war Schäuble und angeblich noch viele andere hochrangige Politiker.
Aber wenn dir jemand was anhängen möchte, wäre das bereits bekannte und genutzte manuelle Verfahren einfacher und schneller zu bewerkstelligen als eine gesamte Datenbank zu hacken und mir dann genau den einen Fingerabdruck rauszusuchen, findest du nicht?


----------



## denrusl (2. August 2021)

P1Jay schrieb:


> Täterschutz, hab ich ja im ersten Satz genau so beschrieben
> Unfälle könnten mittels Go-Pros auch ganz einfach ohne Gerichte geklärt werden, also die Schuldfrage meine ich. Aber: ebenfalls aus Gründen des Datenschutzes nicht erlaubt, denn es ist mit Sicherheit ein Unbeteiligter auf den Aufnahmen und schon wird aus einem eindeutigen Beweisstück Datenmüll.
> Ich weiß das alles. Aber wenn nur eine Datenbank abgeglichen wird falls ein Fingerabdruck auf der Mülltüte zu finden ist, dann wird das auch gemacht, da ja kein Team von Beamten Fingerabdrücke von "potenziell Verdächten" nehmen muss, was sie ja aktuell ohne dringenden Tatverdacht nicht machen dürfen. Von daher würde es eben schon was bringen.


Dafür müsste die Spuri anrücken wo wir wieder bei Punkt A wären, die Rücken für sowas nicht aus.

Wir verbrennen 7Milliarden € im Jahr um arme Jugendliche wegen gras "nicht" vor Gericht zu zerren[wird wegen zu geringer Menge für gewöhnlich fallen gelassen], aber die ganzen eigentliche Arbeitstrupps, Spurensicherung usw. mit denen wird gespart. Die große Fingerabdruck sammelaktion ist für die ganzen tollen Hausdurchsuchungen im Drogenbereich oder Clanbereich. Dann kann man dort schön forsten, oder der "Agent" bringt ausm "klubhaus" ne Sammlung, dafür ist das Toll.

Ich kann da auch nur dem vorschreiber zum Thema Trojaner recht geben. Grade bei nem Tool wo es reicht die Handynummer ein zu geben und der findet seinen weg, macht das in der allgemeinen Verfügbarkeit beim Regelpolizisten sicher sehr schnell schlechte Schlagzeilen.


----------



## Pu244 (2. August 2021)

P1Jay schrieb:


> Aber wenn dir jemand was anhängen möchte, wäre das bereits bekannte und genutzte manuelle Verfahren einfacher und schneller zu bewerkstelligen als eine gesamte Datenbank zu hacken und mir dann genau den einen Fingerabdruck rauszusuchen, findest du nicht?



Die müssen ja noch irgendwie zu dir finden. Ich meine, es ist extrem blöd, wenn man eine Spur zu jemandem legt und keiner kann diese Spur lesen. Wenn man der Polizei noch einen Tipp gibt, dann muß man aus der Deckung kommen und die Polizei wird sich fragen, woher der Tippgeber das gewußt hat.


----------



## denrusl (2. August 2021)

P1Jay schrieb:


> Dann sind aber auch deren Fingerabdrücke mit drauf ...
> 
> 
> Ja es ist möglich, den Fall kenne ich auch. Es war Schäuble und angeblich noch viele andere hochrangige Politiker.
> Aber wenn dir jemand was anhängen möchte, wäre das bereits bekannte und genutzte manuelle Verfahren einfacher und schneller zu bewerkstelligen als eine gesamte Datenbank zu hacken und mir dann genau den einen Fingerabdruck rauszusuchen, findest du nicht?


solceh Angriffe passieren gezielt und dort spielt der Aufwand nur in dem Sinne eine Rolle ob die Kriminelle Energie des Täters groß genug ist um das durch zu ziehen.


----------



## P1Jay (2. August 2021)

denrusl schrieb:


> Dafür müsste die Spuri anrücken wo wir wieder bei Punkt A wären, die Rücken für sowas nicht aus.


Daraus liese sich aber ein sehr lukratives Geschäftsmodell entwickeln, ähnlich wie beim Blitzen von Schnellfahrern. Denn Müll musst du leider nicht suchen, du stoplperst regelrecht darüber. Also wäre der "Markt" bereits vorhanden, man muss nur noch Abdrücke nehmen und Bußgeldbescheide raus geben. Dann ändert sich das mit dem Ausrücken ganz schnell.



denrusl schrieb:


> solceh Angriffe passieren gezielt und dort spielt der Aufwand nur in dem Sinne eine Rolle ob die Kriminelle Energie des Täters groß genug ist um das durch zu ziehen.


Und das ist beim elektronischen Diebstahl nicht so? Denkst du dort wird dann einem zufällig ausgewählen was angehängt?


----------



## Fenriswolf13 (2. August 2021)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Weil sie damit alles identifizieren können, was du mit deinen Pfoten angefasst und nicht abgewischt hast. Irgendwann wird man es wohl auch auf die DNA ausdehnen, die ist noch besser.
> 
> Wie gesagt: Freiheit verliert man scheibchenweise.


Jetzt ist der Abdruck auf dem Perso... und nun?
Ich kann auch in der Welt umher laufen und ÜBERALL Fingerabdrücke einsammeln... was habe ich davon (von dem Aufwand mal abgesehen). Der Abdruck allein bringt mir noch gar nichts, wenn ich ihn nicht jemandem zuordnen kann. Genauso geht es auch den staatl. Stellen... Polizei und Co. haben ihn nicht... d.h. selbst wenn mein Fingerabdruck an einem Tatort ist, können sie ihn mir nicht zuordnen (nein, bisher noch keine Straftaten, daher auch in keinem Register)
Genauo mit einer Adresse oder Telefonnummer (wobei das bei den beiden deutlich leichter ist)...


----------



## P1Jay (2. August 2021)

Fenriswolf13 schrieb:


> Jetzt ist der Abdruck auf dem Perso... und nun?
> Ich kann auch in der Welt umher laufen und ÜBERALL Fingerabdrücke einsammeln... was habe ich davon (von dem Aufwand mal abgesehen). Der Abdruck allein bringt mir noch gar nichts, wenn ich ihn nicht jemandem zuordnen kann.


Amen


----------



## Cobar (2. August 2021)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Dank Impfung bist doch doch eh gechipt ;P
> Ist dir nicht aufgefallen, dass dein Radioempfang irre gut ist, ohne das Radio anzuschalten?


Daher kommt das also. Ich hatte mich schon gefragt, wieso ich öfter mal so eine seltsame Stimme im Ohr habe, die will, dass ich noch eine zusätzliche Windows Lizenz kaufe. Das hängt doch zusammen oder? Da bin ich mir ganz sicher!!!11elf 



Fenriswolf13 schrieb:


> 1. auch wenn ich nichts zu verbergen habe, habe ich das nicht gesagt!


doch, schon irgendwie...
Deine Frage war, ob wir denn ständig Angst hätten, dass uns jemand hinterher läuft und uns die Fingerabdrücke klaut.
Anders herum gefragt: würdest du deine ja dann einfach jedem überlassen, der danach fragt?



Fenriswolf13 schrieb:


> wenn der Staat dich überwachen will, hat er besonders in lezter Zeit viel praktischere Möglichkeiten, das zu tun, als deine Fingerabdrücke dezentralisiert NUR auf deinem Perso zu speichern.
> Der Staat weiß, wann du geboren wurdest, wo du wohnst, wo du arbeitest, wo du zur Schule gingst... soll ich weiter machen? Google, FB & Co. reicht diese Informationsmenge schon aus, um ein sehr genaues Profil von dir zu erstellen... Was wollen sie bei den Informationen da noch mit deinem Fingerabdruck?


Klar, aber es geht ja nicht nur um den Staat. Der ist zwar der größte Abzocker von allen, aber es gibt da auch noch viele andere und wenn solche Daten irgendwo verfügbar sind, werden sie auf kurz oder lang auch von irgendwem abgefangen/gehackt werden. Wieso sollten wir also eine riesige Menge an Daten, die eigentlich nie wirklich gebraucht wird von jedem einzelnen Bürger irgendwo speichern?



P1Jay schrieb:


> Daraus liese sich aber ein sehr lukratives Geschäftsmodell entwickeln, ähnlich wie beim Blitzen von Schnellfahrern. Denn Müll musst du leider nicht suchen, du stoplperst regelrecht darüber. Also wäre der "Markt" bereits vorhanden, man muss nur noch Abdrücke nehmen und Bußgeldbescheide raus geben. Dann ändert sich das mit dem Ausrücken ganz schnell.


Gib den Leuten doch nicht auch noch solche Ideen. Ich erinnere mich noch an die ganze Panikmache mit den Abmahnungen bei DSGVO und ähnlichem. Da werden dann demnächst einfach Briefe rausgeschickt:
"Wir haben Ihren Müll da und da gefunden. Jetzt Bußgeld auf unte angegebenes Konto überweisen und wir vergessen den Vorfall"


----------



## P1Jay (2. August 2021)

Cobar schrieb:


> Gib den Leuten doch nicht auch noch solche Ideen. Ich erinnere mich noch an die ganze Panikmache mit den Abmahnungen bei DSGVO und ähnlichem. Da werden dann demnächst einfach Briefe rausgeschickt:
> "Wir haben Ihren Müll da und da gefunden. Jetzt Bußgeld auf unte angegebenes Konto überweisen und wir vergessen den Vorfall"


Trittbrettfahrer gibt es überall, aber grundsätzlich ist es ein Problem, da gebe ich dir Recht.
Aber in dem speziellen Fall: Wenn ich weiß, dass ich sauber entsorge, wehre ich mich dagegen. Da dürfte es idR keinen Unschuldigen treffen um es mal vorsichtig zu formulieren


----------



## chaotium (2. August 2021)

Ihr glaubt echt, das die Ämter die Daten und den Fingerabdruck löschen? Das glaub doch keiner. Das wird schön weiter gereicht.
Und Ich trage schon lange keinen Ausweiss, Führerschein und gut isses


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. August 2021)

chaotium schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt echt, das die Ämter die Daten und den Fingerabdruck löschen? Das glaub doch keiner. Das wird schön weiter gereicht.
> Und Ich trage schon lange keinen Ausweiss, Führerschein und gut isses


Man muss auch kein Ausweisdokument mitführen, nur besitzen. Führerschein braucht man auch nur, wenn man fährt.
Zudem: Den RFID-Chip kann man nur aus kurzer Entfernung auslesen.


----------



## Alephthau (2. August 2021)

Hi,

Die Fingerabdrücke sind also auf dem Personalausweis gespeichert, es erfolgt keine externe Speicherung zur Datenbankabfrage?

Ähm, nehmen wir mal an die Fingerabdrücke sind idealer Weise mit anderen Merkmalen des Ausweises verwoben, so dass man diese nicht so einfach austauschen kann. Wie lange dauert es wohl, bis findige Leute dies "knacken" und beliebige Abdrücke nutzen können?

Entweder ist in der Kommunikation was abhanden gekommen, oder mir ist der Sinn dahinter entgangen.

Gruß

Alef


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. August 2021)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Dank Impfung bist doch doch eh gechipt ;P
> Ist dir nicht aufgefallen, dass dein Radioempfang irre gut ist, ohne das Radio anzuschalten?
> 
> 
> ...



Die online-ePerso-Funktionen sind unabhängig von der physischen Nutzung des Persos und seinen Sicherheitsmerkmalen. Die gespeicherten Fingerabdrücke sollen nicht online ausgelesen werden und da wo man sie bei Personenkontrollen verwertet, kommen keine ePerso-Features zum Einsatz. Im Prinzip könnte man da zwei getrennte Kärtchen draus machen.




P1Jay schrieb:


> Dann sind aber auch deren Fingerabdrücke mit drauf ...
> 
> 
> Ja es ist möglich, den Fall kenne ich auch. Es war Schäuble und angeblich noch viele andere hochrangige Politiker.
> Aber wenn dir jemand was anhängen möchte, wäre das bereits bekannte und genutzte manuelle Verfahren einfacher und schneller zu bewerkstelligen als eine gesamte Datenbank zu hacken und mir dann genau den einen Fingerabdruck rauszusuchen, findest du nicht?



Eine Fingerabdrucksfälschung ist auf normalem Wege natürlich einfacher. Aber auch beinahe sinnlos, denn solange es keine zentrale Datenbank gibt, dienen Fingerabdrücke nur als Beweis und nicht als Fahndungsmerkmal. Findet die Polizei einen unbekannten Fingerabdruck, kann sie diesen zwar mit Verdächtigen abgleichen, aber sie kann darauf aufbauend keine neuen Verdächtigen finden – und somit kann auch kein Verbrecher auf diese Art eine falsche Fährte legen. Im Gegenteil, der geringe Aufwand beim Einsammeln und Ausbringen der Fingerabdrücke könnte vielleicht sogar auf ihn aufmerksam machen. Anders ist das mit einer zentralen Datenbank, damit wird jeder Fingerabdruck zur (vermeintlichen) Spur und somit zu einem Werkzeug, mit dem Täter von sich auf Unschuldige ablenken können.

Bei Hacks würde ich mir übrigens weniger um Hacks einer bislang in Deutschland nicht existierende Zentraldatenbank sorgen machen. Sowas kriegt man noch vergleichsweise gut abgesichert. Aber wir hatten gerade in den letzten Jahren schon genug illegtime Zugriffe von berechtigten Personen auf Sicherheitsdatenbanken (Stichwort NSU 2.0) und die routinemäßige Erfassung von Fingerabdrücken bei Persokontrollen im In- und Ausland bedeutet dass tausende schlechter geschützte Quellen für digitalisierte Fingerabdrücke bestehen. Da ist es eigentlich nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis irgendwer so etwas irgendwo systematisch abgegreift.


----------



## Hatuja (2. August 2021)

Alephthau schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Die Fingerabdrücke sind also auf dem Personalausweis gespeichert, es erfolgt keine externe Speicherung zur Datenbankabfrage?
> 
> ...



Da ist einiges an Infos "abhanden gekommen"!
Infos vom BMI



> Nach erfolgter Produktion und Aushändigung des Personalausweises werden die Fingerabdrücke sowohl beim Hersteller als auch in der Behörde gelöscht.



Gelöscht werden deine Daten nur bei der Behörde, bei der du den Ausweis beantragt hast und deine Fingerabdrücke genommen wurden, also z.B. dein örtliches Bürgeramt und das Unternehmen, dass deinen Ausweis produziert hat.
In der regulären "deutschen Identitäts-Datenbank" bleiben alle Daten, auch die Fingerabdrücke, gespeichert.

Auf diese Daten haben die deutschen Sicherheitsbehörden jederzeit Zugriff.


----------



## Khabarak (2. August 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die online-ePerso-Funktionen sind unabhängig von der physischen Nutzung des Persos und seinen Sicherheitsmerkmalen. Die gespeicherten Fingerabdrücke sollen nicht online ausgelesen werden und da wo man sie bei Personenkontrollen verwertet, kommen keine ePerso-Features zum Einsatz. Im Prinzip könnte man da zwei getrennte Kärtchen draus machen.


Ich hab beides ja auch nicht in dem Kommentar verbunden.
Er fragte, was für nen Nutzen die ePerso Funktionen haben, weil er niemanden kennt, der sie nutzt.
Das war meine Antwort auf diesen Aspekt - vollkommen losgelöst von Fingerabdrücken. Die brauche ich nicht für meinen ePerso und mein aktueller hat auch keine gespeichert. Das kommt erst in 10 Jahren.


----------



## Krabonq (2. August 2021)

Rayken schrieb:


> Neben den Fingerabdrücken sollte man sich am besten noch Blutabnehmen lassen, damit man damit auch gleich die DNA jedes Bürgers hat....



Kommt auch irgendwann, inkl. hinterlegter Spucke.
Wahrscheinlich zeitgleich mit der Einführung des Sozialpunkte Systems nach chinesischem Vorbild.


----------



## Derjeniche (2. August 2021)

Rayken schrieb:


> Neben den Fingerabdrücken sollte man sich am besten noch Blutabnehmen lassen, damit man damit auch gleich die DNA jedes Bürgers hat....
> 
> Erleichtert dann die Zuordnung bei potenziellen Straftaten in der Zukunft
> 
> ...


Ja wenn dann schon richtig  

Social Credit Score nach chinesischem Vorbild würde ich noch vorschlagen, damit die Bürger Anreize haben sich gebührlich zu ver- und von "schlechten" Mitbürgern fernzuhalten


----------



## doedelmeister (2. August 2021)

Naja die Behörden haben bereits eure Namen, Adressen, Steuerzahlen und auch alle andern wichtigen Daten. Macht da ein Fingerabdruck oder DNA wirklich ein Unterschied? Ist einfach nur eine weitere erhobene Zahl. 

Kann man immerhin Straftäter schneller orten. Man müsste halt nur einführen das auf die DNA Datenbank nur bei Gewaltdelikten zugegriffen werden darf und nicht bei jedem Kleinscheiss.


----------



## Fenriswolf13 (2. August 2021)

Hatuja schrieb:


> In der regulären "deutschen Identitäts-Datenbank" bleiben alle Daten, auch die Fingerabdrücke, gespeichert.


da ich das nicht zuordnen kann und dazu auch nix finde... hast du ne Quelle?


----------



## l0lhunt3r_HD (2. August 2021)

Dieser thread ist wie der letzte komplett  LIT


----------



## Eckism (2. August 2021)

Rayken schrieb:


> Neben den Fingerabdrücken sollte man sich am besten noch Blutabnehmen lassen, damit man damit auch gleich die DNA jedes Bürgers hat....


Wieso Blut abnehmen?
Wenn die meine DNA wollen muss das Schnuckelchen im Bürgerbüro schon selber ran.^^


----------



## truppi (2. August 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wieso Blut abnehmen?
> Wenn die meine DNA wollen muss das Schnuckelchen im Bürgerbüro schon selber ran.^^


Haben die schon durch Corona Tests


----------



## Jan8419 (2. August 2021)

Stellt euch alle nicht so an.  Fast jeder Postet sein komplettes Leben seit Mitte der 2000er im Internet.    
und wenn du jetzt nein sagst dann klickst du bestimmt auch jedes mal auf die Cookie einstellungen und deaktivierst auch alles? ;P

Ernsthaft mir ist das so egal ob der deutsche Staat den hat oder nicht genauso wie alles andere.  Meiner Meinung nach sollte es sogar im Internet eine Feste ID geben die jedem vom jeweiligen Staat zugeordnet wird.  Das Verhalten der Meisten Menschen würde sich schlagartig verbessern.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. August 2021)

Jan8419 schrieb:


> Stellt euch alle nicht so an.  Fast jeder Postet sein komplettes Leben seit Mitte der 2000er im Internet.
> und wenn du jetzt nein sagst dann klickst du bestimmt auch jedes mal auf die Cookie einstellungen und deaktivierst auch alles? ;P
> 
> Ernsthaft mir ist das so egal ob der deutsche Staat den hat oder nicht genauso wie alles andere.  Meiner Meinung nach sollte es sogar im Internet eine Feste ID geben die jedem vom jeweiligen Staat zugeordnet wird.  Das Verhalten der Meisten Menschen würde sich schlagartig verbessern.


Ich empfehle dir nach China zu gehen, da siehst du die Auswüchse davon.

Und ja, ich poste nicht irgendwelche Bilder von mir im Internet, nur weil das die anderen auch machen.


----------



## AMG38 (2. August 2021)

War von Anfang an klar, dass dieses "Feature" irgendwann verpflichtend wird. Schließlich entscheidet man sich in einer parlamentarischen bzw. repräsentativen Demokratie ja immer im Sinne bzw. zu Gunsten des Volkes, oder nicht ?


----------



## yojinboFFX (2. August 2021)

Als ich damals die 99 Thesen verfasst habe, konnte ich mich noch auf der Wartburg verstecken.
Heute ruft der Papst bei einem beliebigen Politiker mit nem C im Parteinamen an, oder macht ...ne Googlesuche! 
Und ich kann Eisenach Richtung Karibik verlassen!
Aber hab ja nix zu verbergen!
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## user42 (2. August 2021)

Die Daten werden erhoben, übermittelt, vervielfältigt (im Perso) und dann gelöscht. 
Was soll da schon schief gehen?


----------



## Jan8419 (2. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir nach China zu gehen, da siehst du die Auswüchse davon.
> 
> Und ja, ich poste nicht irgendwelche Bilder von mir im Internet, nur weil das die anderen auch machen.


Das ist etwas anderes.  Aber egal.


----------



## Dikus (2. August 2021)

zumindest ist so gewährleistet das man mit dem hoffentlich gleichem Fingerabdruck die meisten Handys direkt entsperren kann seitens der Regierung


----------



## DarkWing13 (2. August 2021)

P1Jay schrieb:


> Freiheit gilt aber auch für Straftäter. Es gibt viele Beispiele dafür das Täter oft besser geschützt sind als Opfer. Also würde ich nicht grundsätzlich das ganze nicht immer bloß von einer Seite aus betrachten ...
> 
> Ich bin kein Wähler von den Grünen und werde es, solange ich noch bei Verstand bin, auch nie werden, aber wenn ich beim Spazierengehen / Nordic Walking einen Blick auf die Straßengräben werfe würde ich eine Datenbank für Fingerabdrücke sehr begrüßen damit man diese ****** endlich mal nachverfolgen kann die ihren Unrat nur durch das Autofenster entsorgen.
> Gleiches gilt für ***** die Elektrogeräte in fremder Leute Papiertonne "entsorgen" oder Plastiktüten gefüllt mit Müll am Waldrand entsorgen. Diese "Menschen" müssen aktuell nämlich keine Angst haben erwischt zu werden bzw. lohnt sich der Aufwand für eine Nachverfolgung nicht. Würde sich mit einer Datenbank aber schlagartig ändern.
> ...



Und genau das geht, laut deren Aussage (BMI) eben nicht!
Man kann (dürfte?) anhand weggeworfenen Mülls niemand idendifizieren, da die Fingerabdrücke ja angeblich nicht gespeichert werden. (wer's glaubt  )

Wofür also?
Am Flughafen z.B., müssten um die Daten auf dem Ausweis zu verifizieren, Fingerabdrücke genommen werden.
Was mir dabei "sorgen" bereitet ist, was passiert mit den Fingerabdrücken im jeweiligen System/Netzwerk, wenn sie abgeglichen wurden?
Werden die auch schön brav wieder gelöscht?
Denn dann ist die Zuordnung Ausweis/Fingerabdruck wieder theoretisch in einer  (nicht staatlichen?) Datenbank ganz leicht möglich....


----------



## 0ldN3rd (2. August 2021)

Was mit den Daten, wie Fingerabdrücke oder auch DNA, wenn sie denn erstmal erfasst sind so alles passiert, und wie sehr man am Datenschutz der Bürger hängt sieht man u.a. hier:









						Der fleißige Herr Spahn - Mit Vollgas gegen den Datenschutz
					

Wie man Datenschutzabbau im Gesundheitswesen als Sicherheitsmaßnahme framet




					www.heise.de
				




Wer glaubt denn bitte noch, dass der Rest nicht auch an in irgendwelche Lobbygruppen verschachert wird?
Man wird schon einen Vowand finden um dem dummen Michel das als wichtiges Mittel im Kampf gegen "irgendwas" zu verkaufen....

Was eine solche komplette Datenbank (Bürgernummer, Steuernummer, Krankenakte, Führerschein, DNA, Fingerabdruck) erst in den Händen eines fragwürdigen Regimes "wert" sind..... 

Wer da immer noch sagt, ich habe nichts zu verbergen.... dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.
Ob du was zu verbergen hast, entscheiden andere! ...und das nicht einmal zwingens heute oder morgen, aber in Jahren? in 20? 

Weil der Fingerabdruck im Perso absehbar war, hab ich mir letztes Jahr noch einen neuen geben lassen....


----------



## DarkWing13 (2. August 2021)

Rayken schrieb:


> Neben den Fingerabdrücken sollte man sich am besten noch Blutabnehmen lassen, damit man damit auch gleich die DNA jedes Bürgers hat....
> 
> Erleichtert dann die Zuordnung bei potenziellen Straftaten in der Zukunft
> 
> ...


Kommt alles noch, musst nur lange genug am Leben bleiben... 


Jan8419 schrieb:


> Stellt euch alle nicht so an.  Fast jeder Postet sein komplettes Leben seit Mitte der 2000er im Internet.
> und wenn du jetzt nein sagst dann klickst du bestimmt auch jedes mal auf die Cookie einstellungen und deaktivierst auch alles? ;P
> 
> Ernsthaft mir ist das so egal ob der deutsche Staat den hat oder nicht genauso wie alles andere.  Meiner Meinung nach sollte es sogar im Internet eine Feste ID geben die jedem vom jeweiligen Staat zugeordnet wird.  Das Verhalten der Meisten Menschen würde sich schlagartig verbessern.



Leben im Internet posten? Ganz sich nicht! Kein FB, kein Twitter, kein What für'n Apple?, ect.

"  Das Verhalten der Meisten Menschen würde sich schlagartig verbessern." 
Ja, und das vieler  Staaten wohl eher nicht...denn was in einem  Staat nicht erwähnenswert ist, kann dich in einem Anderen schnell ins Gefängnis, oder an den Galgen bringen...


----------



## Derjeniche (2. August 2021)

Jan8419 schrieb:


> Stellt euch alle nicht so an.  Fast jeder Postet sein komplettes Leben seit Mitte der 2000er im Internet.
> und wenn du jetzt nein sagst dann klickst du bestimmt auch jedes mal auf die Cookie einstellungen und deaktivierst auch alles? ;P
> 
> Ernsthaft mir ist das so egal ob der deutsche Staat den hat oder nicht genauso wie alles andere.  Meiner Meinung nach sollte es sogar im Internet eine Feste ID geben die jedem vom jeweiligen Staat zugeordnet wird.


Schäubles langersehnter und feuchter Traum wird endlich wahr 

Nur geht mein Leben keine Sau und den Staat schon gar nicht irgendetwas an, außerhalb von dem was absolut notwendig ist, oder was ich freiwillig von mir preisgebe und nur weil andere meinen sie müssen sogar die Farbe ihres Stuhlgangs auf Facebook posten lässt sich daraus keine Rechtfertigung für die Abschaffung der Privatsphäre ableiten.



Jan8419 schrieb:


> Das Verhalten der Meisten Menschen würde sich schlagartig verbessern.


Wuha Totalüberwachung damit Jan8419 nicht mehr anonym getrollt werden kann. Starke Argumentation 


Ich mach dir mal nen Vorschlag, da du ja sowieso schon anscheinend dein komplettes im Internet veröffentlichst und ein großer Anhänger des gläsernen Bürgers bist. Wie wärs wenn du in jedem Zimmer deines Hauses/Wohnung öffentliche IP-Kameras reinhängst, dir selber nen GPS-Tracker implantieren lässt (ebenfalls öffentlich verfügbar) und gleichzeitig auch immer ne Kamera mitführst, die 24/7 und auch live alles mitschneidet und veröffentlicht was du so tust? 

Wenn du das nicht willst, dann hör gefälligst auf blödsinnige Forderungen zur Aufhebung der Privatsphäre der Bürger zu stellen, denn schlussendlich kommt man nämlich genau dort raus, wenn man mal damit anfängt.


----------



## Hatuja (2. August 2021)

Fenriswolf13 schrieb:


> da ich das nicht zuordnen kann und dazu auch nix finde... hast du ne Quelle?


Ich hoffe, ich darf die Links hier so posten.

Der etwas umfassendere Artikel über dieses Thema bei Heise:








						Personalausweis: Abgabe von Fingerabdrücken ist jetzt verpflichtend
					

Einen neuen Personalausweis gibt es ab 2. August nur noch mit zusätzlichen biometrischen Merkmalen. Datenschützer halten dies für rechtswidrig.




					www.heise.de
				




Darin enthaltene, weiterführende Artikel ebenfalls von Heise:








						Bundestag genehmigt Online-Zugriff auf Passfotos durch Sicherheitsbehörden
					

Die Polizei, Geheimdienste, Steuer- und Zollfahnder sowie Ordnungsbehörden dürfen künftig Lichtbilder aus Personalausweis und Pass bei den Meldeämtern rund um die Uhr abgreifen. Datenschützer wittern ein Big-Brother-Maßnahme.




					www.heise.de
				












						Bundestag bringt Online-Ausweis aufs Handy und Passbilder in Zentralregister
					

Der elektronische Identitätsnachweis ist künftig mit einem mobilen Endgerät möglich, hat der Bundestag beschlossen. Zentrale Biometriedatenbanken kommen.




					www.heise.de
				




Artikel bei Netzpolitik:








						eID-Gesetz: Länder sollen zentralisierte Biometriedatenbanken errichten können
					

Bundesländer sollen künftig die Möglichkeit haben, zentralisierte Datenbestände biometrischer Daten aufzubauen. Ermittlungsbehörden könnten dann automatisiert Passbilder und Unterschriften abrufen. Hintergrund ist das geplante eID-Gesetz, das eigentlich den Personalausweis auf Smartphones...




					netzpolitik.org


----------



## BiomD (2. August 2021)

Mal abseits vom ganzen Datenschutz und ob die Fingerabdrücke sicher sind oder nicht (ich hoffe ja auf einen Hack mit anschließender Veröffentlichung im Darknet, wenn man sich dazu entschließt das Zeug doch zu speichern) - behaltet auch den historischen Aspekt im Hintergrund!
Das letzte mal als Fingerabdrücke im Ausweis verpflichtend waren ... naja,  das war ein sehr düsteres Kapitel in Deutschlands Geschichte.


----------



## bynemesis (2. August 2021)

mit 3d Drucker nen neuen Fingerabdruck generieren und dann nutzen. ;D


----------



## Rgbroach (2. August 2021)

Verstehe das ganze geheule überhaupt nicht. Ich wette jeder hier hat schon sein Fingerabdruck auf ihrem Smarthphone gespeichert und außerdem müssen Flüchtlinge dies schon seit 2015 tun sowie Ausländer mit der Aufenhalterlaubniskarte.


----------



## Kelemvor (2. August 2021)

Wie war das noch bei den Restaurantlisten während der ersten Coronawelle? 
sie werden nur zur Eindämmung von Infektionen genutzt,
genauso wird ab jetzt halt öfters mal deine Identität gecheckt., fingerabdrücke genommen etcpp.
Und schon wächst die Fingerabdruck Bundesdatenbank.

https://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik...urants-auch-zur-strafverfolgung/26056130.html


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. August 2021)

BiomD schrieb:


> Das letzte mal als Fingerabdrücke im Ausweis verpflichtend waren ... naja,  das war ein sehr düsteres Kapitel in Deutschlands Geschichte.


Rate mal für was das ganze Meldewesen da genutzt wurde...


----------



## RyzA (2. August 2021)

Zum Glück habe ich letztes Jahr meinen Perso erneuert. Erst  2030 muß ich wieder einen Neuen beantragen.
Aber die Entwicklung finde ich auch nicht gut. Besonders wenn es um möglichen Mißbrauch von solchen Daten geht.


----------



## okam2 (2. August 2021)

Zitat:
"Das BMI gibt aber an, dass sowohl die ausstellende Behörde als auch der Hersteller die Fingerabdrücke
 in ihrem eigenen System wieder löschen, sobald der Ausweis fertiggestellt ist und ausgehändigt wurde."

Naaa klaaar.... Und ich zieh mir meine Hose mit einer Kneifzange an und schmier mir zum Haarewaschen
Pflaumenmus in die  Haare.


----------



## MTMnet (2. August 2021)

DNA Probe,  Finger und Fuß Abdrücke, Iris Scann + Impfausweis.
Wenn schon denn schon.


----------



## HardwareNoob41 (2. August 2021)

Cobar schrieb:


> Demnächst kommen dann vielleicht noch irgendwelche DNA-Analysen dazu, natürlich nur um eine Identifikation sicher zu stellen und nicht etwa, um von jedem Bürger gleich schon mal möglichst alle Daten zu haben?
> Ein Chip unter der Haut mit ständigem GPS-Tracking dürfte sicher auch helfen, auch im Sinne der Identifikation natürlich.
> oh man, das wird immer dümmer und für so einen Müll ist man auch noch gezwungen zu bezahlen.
> Sehe ich als ähnlich sinnvoll an wie diese digitale Identifikation mit dem Perso, was vielleicht einer von 100.000 Leuten auch wirklich mal genutzt hat, weil es einfach keine Anwendungsmöglichkeiten dafür gibt, aber Hauptsache ist ja wohl, dass die Daten sofort da sind... ich meine natürlich, es erleichtert das Leben der Bürger ungemein...
> ...


Dann gibts eben im Rahmen der  DSGVO einen vor den Latz und das kann teuer werden! https://dsgvo-schmerzensgeld.de oder dejure.org/gesetze/DSGVO/83.html ! Viel genauer gehts Quellentechnisch fast nicht!


----------



## C_17 (2. August 2021)

Rgbroach schrieb:


> Verstehe das ganze geheule überhaupt nicht. Ich wette jeder hier hat schon sein Fingerabdruck auf ihrem Smarthphone gespeichert und außerdem müssen Flüchtlinge dies schon seit 2015 tun sowie Ausländer mit der Aufenhalterlaubniskarte.


Flüchtlinge sind aber auch Bürger aus Drittstaaten und keine deutschen Staatsbürger. Das ist was ganz anderes.  Wenn du in die USA willst und dich dort niederlässt als Ausländer, wollen die deine auch. Die US-Bürger selbst (dort geboren) müssen aber auch keine Fingerabdrücke abgeben (außer bei Straffälligkeit).


----------



## Jan8419 (2. August 2021)

Derjeniche schrieb:


> Schäubles langersehnter und feuchter Traum wird endlich wahr
> 
> Nur geht mein Leben keine Sau und den Staat schon gar nicht irgendetwas an, außerhalb von dem was absolut notwendig ist, oder was ich freiwillig von mir preisgebe und nur weil andere meinen sie müssen sogar die Farbe ihres Stuhlgangs auf Facebook posten lässt sich daraus keine Rechtfertigung für die Abschaffung der Privatsphäre ableiten.
> 
> ...


Alles völlig falsch verstanden was ich meinte,  und nein ich veröffentliche nichts.  Ich deaktiviere auch immer die Cookies bis auf bei 2-3 Seiten.

Ganz kurz nur: wenn es sowas geben würde,  könnte man nämlich einen Beitrag melden wenn schlimmere Dinge von Menschen angedroht werden etc usw, und diese Menschen könnten einfacher Strafrechtlich verfolgt werden. Z.B bei Mordandrohung oder so,   Das meinte ich nur damit, also bitte nichts falsch reninterpretieren.


----------



## Ballteborn (2. August 2021)

Rayken schrieb:


> Neben den Fingerabdrücken sollte man sich am besten noch Blutabnehmen lassen, damit man damit auch gleich die DNA jedes Bürgers hat....
> 
> Erleichtert dann die Zuordnung bei potenziellen Straftaten in der Zukunft
> 
> ...



Haben ja schon alles Dank der Corona Tests, jetzt fehlt halt  ich der passende Fingerabdruck.

Ich finde es gut,  somit gibt es in naher Zukunft auch weniger Verbrechen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. August 2021)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Leben im Internet posten? Ganz sich nicht! Kein FB, kein Twitter, kein What für'n Apple?, ect.


Du navigierst mit google, bezahlst mit karte (hast vieleicht noch payback) und bestellst im netz? Wenn ja, macht das bisschen facebook und co auch nicht mehr viel aus.   
Und zu den fingerabdrücken auf dem perso, die sollen verschlüsselt sein und wer angst hat muß halt genau hin schauen wen er den zur überprüfung gibt und ihn anschließend wieder in eine metall- bzw. antistatik-hülle stecken. Ich finde es allerdings einfacher in der kneipe,wirtschaft oder sonst wo zu warten bis die "ziel-person" etwas angefasst hat und davon die fingerabdrücke zu nehmen.


----------



## wurstkuchen (2. August 2021)

Wieso ist sowas erlaubt!? Wieso lassen die unwissenden Bürger sowas mit sich machen!? Und dann diese kack dreisten kosten, wer soll diese dreisten 40 Euro bezahlen!? Was ist mit armen Menschen die dürfen das aus eigener Tasche bezahlen selbst Leute in Sozialleistungen! Ekelhaft! Wieso nicht gleich DNS Spuren hinterlegen!?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. August 2021)

wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Wieso ist sowas erlaubt!? Wieso lassen die unwissenden Bürger sowas mit sich machen!? Und dann diese kack dreisten kosten, wer soll diese dreisten 40 Euro bezahlen!? Was ist mit armen Menschen die dürfen das aus eigener Tasche bezahlen selbst Leute in Sozialleistungen! Ekelhaft! Wieso nicht gleich DNS Spuren hinterlegen!?


Weil sich die Leute in Deutschland mittlerweile einfach alles gefallen lassen.


----------



## LastManStanding (2. August 2021)

Na dann hoffe ich mal das die Italienischen Behörden bei im Ausland lebenden Italienern weiterhin so langsam sind wie bisher, hab 2018 Noch einen Papierausweiß bekommen *für 5,60€* + 8€ für 8 Bilder, bis 2028. Und dann kommt erst die Karte. Danach dann maximal der Fingerabdruck also etwa 2038^^ Wenns gut läuft.
Die Offizielle schriftliche Ankündigung für die Karte mit allen nötigen Infos hab ich schon bekommen schlappe 9 Jahre im Vorraus

Kann man den Chip mit nem starken Magneten zerstören?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. August 2021)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Kann man den Chip mit nem starken Magneten zerstören?


Nein, man muss schon ein elektromagnetisches Feld erzeugen mit ausreichender Feldstärke und passender Frequenz.
Einfacher geht es mit einem Hammer. Beachte aber, dass das nicht dein Eigentum ist, du aber trotzdem dazu gezwungen wirst, das Teil zu besitzen.


----------



## wurstkuchen (2. August 2021)

Also das mit den KOSTEN ist eine bodenlose Frechheit. Wieso muss man SELBER für den Ausweis zahlen, wenn der so teuer ist soll der Staat das gefällist tragen! Der wird einem ja aufgezwungen. Aber GEZ  muss man ja auch selber zahlen!


----------



## Quake2008 (2. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nein, man muss schon ein elektromagnetisches Feld erzeugen mit ausreichender Feldstärke und passender Frequenz.
> Einfacher geht es mit einem Hammer. Beachte aber, dass das nicht dein Eigentum ist, du aber trotzdem dazu gezwungen wirst, das Teil zu besitzen.




Immer diese negativ Auslegung. Es ist deine Pflicht es zu haben, aber ja, dann sollen die den Kram selbst zahlen.

Es gibt so viele Länder in die man auswandern kann, Just do It.

Das hier nicht alles perfekt ist, sollte jedem klar sein, so ist es anderswo nicht unähnlich.

Zum Beispiel könnte man Afghanistan nennen, die talibanische Querdenker Bewegung krempelt dort zurzeit alles um, danach gibt es dort die totale Freiheit.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. August 2021)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Immer diese negativ Auslegung. Es ist deine Pflicht es zu haben.


Und was ist jetzt an meiner Aussage falsch oder problematisch?


----------



## Quake2008 (2. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt an meiner Aussage falsch oder problematisch?


Deine Auslegung ist negativ ausgelegt "Zwang". Zur Not kann man ja auf eine einsame Insel ziehen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. August 2021)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Deine Auslegung ist negativ ausgelegt "Zwang". Zur Not kann man ja auf eine einsame Insel ziehen.


Ja und jetzt?
Das ist ein Zustand, den kann man nicht anders beschreiben. Es ist nunmal so, dass Strafen drohen, wenn man da nicht mitmacht und weiterhin hier ist.

Ein verunfalltes Auto ist auch negativ konnotiert, kann man auch nicht ändern.


----------



## Eckism (2. August 2021)

Man muss auch einfach mal mal mit Schleifpapier spielen, bevor man einen neuen Perso beantragt...vielleicht bekommt man auf Staatskosten ne Woche Urlaub extra, weil man seine Fingerabdrücke vom Schleifpapier fernhalten muss.^^


----------



## Dulindor (2. August 2021)

Hatuja schrieb:


> Gelöscht werden deine Daten nur bei der Behörde, bei der du den Ausweis beantragt hast und deine Fingerabdrücke genommen wurden, also z.B. dein örtliches Bürgeramt und das Unternehmen, dass deinen Ausweis produziert hat.
> In der regulären "deutschen Identitäts-Datenbank" bleiben alle Daten, auch die Fingerabdrücke, gespeichert.
> 
> Auf diese Daten haben die deutschen Sicherheitsbehörden jederzeit Zugriff.


Genau das steht da eben nicht. Da steht nur Sicherheitsbehörden der EU können *aus deinem Perso *diese Daten auslesen, *wenn Zweifel beim Lichtbildabgleich* bestehen. Mit anderen Worten, wenn die sich nicht sicher sind, ob du das auf dem Perso bist, können die dich kurz zwei Fingerabdrücke machen lassen und dann diese mit den Daten *auf deinem Perso* vergleichen, aber eben *nicht *mit einer Identitäts-Datenbank, diese gibt es nach den öffentlichen Informationen auch nicht. 
MMn ist das auch sehr sinnvoll, mit den wenigsten Lichtbildern sind die Leute eindeutig zu identifizieren und durch die Abdrücke wird der simple Identitätsdiebstahl durch einen gestohlenen Personalausweis deutlich erschwert.
Zumindest wenn es um wichtige Dinge geht, den Alkohol an der Kasse gibt es auch noch ohne Fingerabdruckkontrolle


----------



## VeriteGolem (3. August 2021)

Irr ich mich oder seit wann ist der Perso so scheiß teuer? Am Aufwand des Beamten kann es nicht liegen. Für sowas zahl ich Steuern, das hat kostenlos zu sein außer bei Verlust. Dafür mal Karstadt, VW oder der Pleitehansa keine Steuergelder nachschmeißen. Oder dem Andi.

Nicht das ich arm bin, aber wenn der Staat das verpflichtend will, hat er es auch kostenfrei auszustellen. *********************.


----------



## sethdiabolos (3. August 2021)

Und wenn die Behörde den Fingerabdruck wieder löscht bringt der Abdruck auf dem Perso genau was?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. August 2021)

sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Und wenn die Behörde den Fingerabdruck wieder löscht bringt der Abdruck auf dem Perso genau was?


Man könnte dann bei einer Kontrolle prüfen, ob der Ausweis zur Person passt.


----------



## HomeboyST (3. August 2021)

Ach ja.. Und immer weiter Richtung Faschismus, Diktatur und gläsernem Bürger. 

Und ebenso klatschen alle weiter Applaus, fordern und wählen ein weiter so.. 

Biometrisches Foto > Kein Problem
Jetzt Fingerabdruck > Kein Problem
"Hassrede" Gesetzte > Kein Problem
Zensurgesetzte > Kein Problem
Staatstrojaner > Kein Problem
Bankgeheimnis weg > Kein Problem
Postgeheimnis weg > Kein Problem
Bargeldabschaffung > Kein Problem

usw usw usw

 Wie der Frosch im Wasser.. es wird immer langsamer erwärmt bis es zu spät ist. 

Nebenbei, das Chinesische Sozialpunkte System wird hier schon ganz offen diskutiert. 
Aber kümmert keinen. Kommt ja meist nur... Was hast du zu verbergen... 

Und in 30 Jahren wird es heißen, wie konnte es nur soweit kommen und keiner will daran schuld 
gewesen sein.


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Weil sich die Leute in Deutschland mittlerweile einfach alles gefallen lassen.


Stimmt, ich werde gezwungen Steuern zu zahlen. Ungeheuerlich. Machen andere doch auch nicht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (3. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich werde gezwungen Steuern zu zahlen. Ungeheuerlich. Machen andere doch auch nicht.


Du willst das Problem nicht verstehen.


----------



## Sidewinder (3. August 2021)

VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Irr ich mich oder seit wann ist der Perso so scheiß teuer? Am Aufwand des Beamten kann es nicht liegen. Für sowas zahl ich Steuern, das hat kostenlos zu sein außer bei Verlust. Dafür mal Karstadt, VW oder der Pleitehansa keine Steuergelder nachschmeißen. Oder dem Andi.
> 
> Nicht das ich arm bin, aber wenn der Staat das verpflichtend will, hat er es auch kostenfrei auszustellen. *********************.


Die Gesamtkosten für den Staat pro Ausweis inkl. Infrastruktur, Produktion und Logistik dürften weit über 37€ liegen, insofern ist der Endpreis schon subventioniert. Aber ja, er ist bei jeder Verbesserung der Sicherheitsmerkmale teurer geworden - Es waren damals einmal 15 DM als er noch im A7 Format als laminiertes Stück Papier ohne Identigram daher kam.
Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass der Ausweis regulärer Neuaststellung nicht teurer als 10€ sein sollte.

Deine Aussage über die Steuergelder klingt sehr oberflächlich und kurzsichtig. 
In unserer sozialen Marktwirtschaft ist es für den allgemeinen Wohlstand wichtig essentielle Industrien zu erhalten, am Ende ist die Rechnung für die Allgemeinheit (das schließt auch dich mit ein) sonst deutlich höher als die Summen die in die Rettung investiert wurde.

Im übrigen ist das Geld nicht einfach geschenkt. Im Falle der Lufthansa hat der Staat mehrere Kredite vergeben die darüber hinaus an bestimmte Bedingungen geknüpft sind. Die Rendite ist ungewöhnlich hoch, damit dürfte der Staat und damit auch der Steuerzahler sehr gut dabei wegkommen. Hätte ich diese Konditionen irgendwo bekommen, würde ich mein Geld auch dort anlegen - das war ein sehr kluger Schachzug unsere Staates. 
Die Lufthansa hat schon damit angefangen die Kredite zurückzuzahlen, da das geliehene Geld dem Unternehmen hohe kosten verursacht.

Am Ende wird die Staatskasse einen dreistelligen Millionenbetrag an der Rettungsaktion verdienen - das dürft doch auch in deinem Interesse sein oder? 
Das Geld könnte man z.B. nutzen um die Ausweise günstiger anzubieten.

Und man hat sich gleichzeitig in den Aufsichtsrat eingekauft und damit politischen Einfluss gewonnen, den man z.B. zum Erhalt von Arbeitsplätzen nutzen kann.

Alles in Allem eine Win-Win-Situation wie ich finde.


----------



## Krabonq (3. August 2021)

Jan8419 schrieb:


> Stellt euch alle nicht so an.  Fast jeder Postet sein komplettes Leben seit Mitte der 2000er im Internet.
> und wenn du jetzt nein sagst dann klickst du bestimmt auch jedes mal auf die Cookie einstellungen und deaktivierst auch alles?



Natürlich?
Das macht doch hoffentlich jeder, der nicht Generation Ü60 ist und wenig Ahnung von IT hat.


HomeboyST schrieb:


> Biometrisches Foto > Kein Problem
> Jetzt Fingerabdruck > Kein Problem
> *"Hassrede" Gesetzte > Kein Problem*
> Zensurgesetzte > Kein Problem
> ...



Bizarr, dass du das mit dem Rest vermischst.


----------



## waynetrain (3. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es ist nunmal so, dass Strafen drohen, wenn man da nicht mitmacht und weiterhin hier ist.



_*Ohne den Besitz eines gültigen Ausweises liegt eine Ordnungswidrigkeit vor*, die nach § 32 Absatz 1 Nummer 1 i.V.m. Absatz 3 Personalausweisgesetz mit einem Bußgeld bis zu 5000,- Euro geahndet werden kann._


----------



## Cybnotic (3. August 2021)

Eine Ausweißpflicht und das angebliche Selbstbestimmungsrecht  der einzelnen Personen ist schon mit ein großes Indiz das Grundrechte für die Tonne sind..    Es beweist nur das die Bürger eben nicht frei sind,  und  als "Eigentum der Politik / Beamten von jenen angesehen werden...

Jeder Bürger  bzw Mensch hat das recht mindestens Diplomaten Status zu haben 
Aber nicht  in  eine Zwangsmitgliedschaft in einer Kriminell "Staatlichen" Vereinigung  sein zu müssen 
Das Thema Fälschungssicher wird gerne benutzt um Freiheitsrechte abzuschaffen..  Dabei ist Fälschungssicher nur das , was Menschen  nicht herstellen können 

Der letzte Grundrechts Missbrauch der Politik wird bald auch kommen  das  diese den Menschen  einen Chip wie bei Tieren implantieren lassen wollen.
Natürlich im Zuge der Fälschungssicherheit 


Jan8419 schrieb:


> Stellt euch alle nicht so an.  Fast jeder Postet sein komplettes Leben seit Mitte der 2000er im Internet.
> und wenn du jetzt nein sagst dann klickst du bestimmt auch jedes mal auf die Cookie einstellungen und deaktivierst auch alles? ;P
> 
> Ernsthaft mir ist das so egal ob der deutsche Staat den hat oder nicht genauso wie alles andere.  Meiner Meinung nach sollte es sogar im Internet eine Feste ID geben die jedem vom jeweiligen Staat zugeordnet wird.  Das Verhalten der Meisten Menschen würde sich schlagartig verbessern.


Hi, dir ist nicht bewusst das deine Forderung mit den Grundrechten nicht vereinbar sind ..
Auch dein Argument das man seine Daten ja sowieso  angeblich preis gibt, ist Irrelevant.  Du verstehst nicht, warum das dies kein Argument sein kann.. 
MfG


Threshold schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich werde gezwungen Steuern zu zahlen. Ungeheuerlich. Machen andere doch auch nicht.


Tausche das Wort Steuern aus mit Schutzgeld


----------



## KasenShlogga (3. August 2021)

Jan8419 schrieb:


> Stellt euch alle nicht so an.  Fast jeder Postet sein komplettes Leben seit Mitte der 2000er im Internet.
> und wenn du jetzt nein sagst dann klickst du bestimmt auch jedes mal auf die Cookie einstellungen und deaktivierst auch alles? ;P


Komisch, ich gehöre nicht dazu und die meisten die ich kenne auch nicht... Habe auch nie unter Realnamen etwas im Internet veröffentlicht und wüsste auch nicht wieso ich das tun sollte.


----------



## Derjeniche (3. August 2021)

@Jan8419



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich lass das jetzt einfach mal so unkommentiert hier stehen


----------



## denrusl (3. August 2021)

P1Jay schrieb:


> Und das ist beim elektronischen Diebstahl nicht so? Denkst du dort wird dann einem zufällig ausgewählen was angehängt?


Ich verstehe den Kontext des Themenwechsels nicht. Stimmst du mir zu oder willst du aktiv was beitragen oder was genau möchtest du jetzt von mir wissen?


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Man muss auch kein Ausweisdokument mitführen, nur besitzen. Führerschein braucht man auch nur, wenn man fährt.
> Zudem: Den RFID-Chip kann man nur aus kurzer Entfernung auslesen.


achtung böses halbwissen, du musst dich ausweisen können, notfalls Fahrt die Polizei mit dir nachhause um das zu klären 


Jan8419 schrieb:


> Stellt euch alle nicht so an.  Fast jeder Postet sein komplettes Leben seit Mitte der 2000er im Internet.
> und wenn du jetzt nein sagst dann klickst du bestimmt auch jedes mal auf die Cookie einstellungen und deaktivierst auch alles? ;P
> 
> Ernsthaft mir ist das so egal ob der deutsche Staat den hat oder nicht genauso wie alles andere.  Meiner Meinung nach sollte es sogar im Internet eine Feste ID geben die jedem vom jeweiligen Staat zugeordnet wird.  Das Verhalten der Meisten Menschen würde sich schlagartig verbessern.


Und die weltweite Zensur zunehmen, Einträge gefiltert, News-Texte auf deine Herkunft zurechtgeschnitten usw. also mal ganz im ernst ich brauch 5 Sekunden um die obigen Szenarion im Kopf zu haben wie das schief gehen wird. Das kann man doch nicht ernst meinen?!


----------



## Amigo (3. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Du willst das Problem nicht verstehen.


Wollen er und gewisse andere seiner PCGH Gilde nicht, denen geht es zu gut... sah man in der Vergangenheit oft genug bei anderen Themen, da wird bewusst weg gesehen, wenn es nicht in die eigene Wunschvorstellung passt. 
Die wollen einfach Ihren "Status Quo" beibehalten und lachen hinter vorgehaltener Hand über alle anderen, als wären sie selbst das Alpha und Omega, lächerlich!


----------



## glatt_rasiert (3. August 2021)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Eine Ausweißpflicht und das angebliche Selbstbestimmungsrecht  der einzelnen Personen ist schon mit ein großes Indiz das Grundrechte für die Tonne sind..    Es beweist nur das die Bürger eben nicht frei sind,  und  als "Eigentum der Politik / Beamten von jenen angesehen werden...
> 
> Jeder Bürger  bzw Mensch hat das recht mindestens Diplomaten Status zu haben
> Aber nicht  in  eine Zwangsmitgliedschaft in einer Kriminell "Staatlichen" Vereinigung  sein zu müssen
> ...



Vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag


----------



## Martina (3. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> z.B. um das Müllbeispiel aufzugreifen: An deinem Müll sind deine Fingerabdrücke, das ist normal. Jetzt nimmt ein Dritter den Müll mit (z.B. alten Kühlschrank), will ihn dann aber loswerden --> du bist dann dran schuld, denn deine Abdrücke werden gefunden.
> 
> Von anderen: Irgendwo in einer DB werden diese sicherlich aufbewahrt, die kann jemand evtl. auslesen.


Paranoia at his best


----------



## RyzA (3. August 2021)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Eine Ausweißpflicht und das angebliche Selbstbestimmungsrecht  der einzelnen Personen ist schon mit ein großes Indiz das Grundrechte für die Tonne sind..    Es beweist nur das die Bürger eben nicht frei sind,  und  als "Eigentum der Politik / Beamten von jenen angesehen werden...


Eine Ausweispflicht ist wichtig. Wie sonst sollten Straftaten aufgeklärt werden? Wenn keine Identitäten zugeordnet werden können und sich jeder wohlmöglich noch Fantasienamen wie "Donald Duck", "Mickey Maus",  etc gibt?



Cybnotic schrieb:


> Jeder Bürger  bzw Mensch hat das recht mindestens Diplomaten Status zu haben


Ja und dann am besten noch völlige Straffreiheit dazu.  


Cybnotic schrieb:


> Aber nicht  in  eine Zwangsmitgliedschaft in einer Kriminell "Staatlichen" Vereinigung  sein zu müssen


Streitest du auch die BRD ab?


Cybnotic schrieb:


> Das Thema Fälschungssicher wird gerne benutzt um Freiheitsrechte abzuschaffen..  Dabei ist Fälschungssicher nur das , was Menschen  nicht herstellen können


Fälschungen können aber zu schweren Mißbräuchen führen. Genau das was du unserem Staat vorwirfst.

Ich sehe das mit dem Fingerabdruck auch skeptisch. Aber so manches was man hier liest ist wirklich fernab der Realität.


----------



## Cybnotic (4. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eine Ausweispflicht ist wichtig. Wie sonst sollten Straftaten aufgeklärt werden? Wenn keine Identitäten zugeordnet werden können und sich jeder wohlmöglich noch Fantasienamen wie "Donald Duck", "Mickey Maus",  etc gibt?
> 
> 
> Ja und dann am besten noch völlige Straffreiheit dazu.
> ...


Hi, die Ausweisplicht ist eben nicht wichtig ..  Dazu reicht die eigene Erkennung der Gesichter    Du hast kein Recht  auf Informationen,  somit auch eine Staatliche Institution nicht.     Das ja wie ich ich sagte die Rechte des Selbstbestimmungsrecht als Absurdum entlarvt.    Du kann gerne andere Meinung sein, solange deine oder deren Politiker Meinung anderer Meinungen nicht  Unterdrückt  Auch früher konnten  die angeblichen Gesetzeshüter andere Verbrecher dingfest machen.  Somit ist dein Argument  es  wäre eine Strafverfolgung hier nicht möglich Irrelevant..   Da  dies die Menschheit bisher bevor dieser Unsinn eingeführt wurde  auch ohne ganz gut geschafft hat  zur deiner Frage: Streite ich die BRD ab?  Nein nur sollte diese nicht Diktatorisch fremde Menschen gegen ihren Willen  Assimilieren , und über ihr Eigentum sprich Grund und Boden  verfügen !   Also es sollte auch wie in Europa auch in deiner BRD  es möglich sein solche freiheitsliebende Menschen zumindest ein Diplomatenstatus zugebilligt werden    Verstehst du doch oder ?
Zum letzten Punkt: Fälschungen, sind  wie der Name es schon sagt Lüge.    Und das selbe trifft auf die Sicherheit zu 
egal ob real oder im Netz..   Sprichwort Staatstrojaner  etc..  Also akzeptiere das auch deine Demokratische BRD nix anderes ist als ne Mehrheitsdiktatur,  die wie jede andere Staatform Menschen zur Mitgliedschaft Zwingt !
Das ist nun malabsoluter Fakt und die reine Wahrheit!  Punkt!
MfG


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2021)

@Cybnotic : Ich will mal nicht auf jeden Humbug von dir eingehen. Aber Gesichtserkennung ist für dich ok? So wie in China?  Am besten noch mit zentraler Erfassung? 
Und wenn die BRD für dich eine Diktatur ist, dann geh doch mal in eine richtige Diktatur. Danach weißt du wie gut es dir hier eigentlich geht.


----------



## Cybnotic (4. August 2021)

Wie ich sehe  hast du wieder was nicht ganz verstanden..  Die Behörden wie jeder Firma Speichert doch Daten über dich..  Es sollte dich aber zu nix verpflichten..  Hoffe du verstehst es jetzt ein bisschen besser  MfG


----------



## keinnick (4. August 2021)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Das ist nun malabsoluter Fakt und die reine Wahrheit!  Punkt!


Absolutes Killerargument!


----------



## Cybnotic (4. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> @Cybnotic : Ich will mal nicht auf jeden Humbug von dir eingehen. Aber Gesichtserkennung ist für dich ok? So wie in China?  Am besten noch mit zentraler Erfassung?
> Und wenn die BRD für dich eine Diktatur ist, dann geh doch mal in eine richtige Diktatur. Danach weißt du wie gut es dir hier eigentlich geht.


Du bist anscheinend nicht in der Lage zusammenhänge oder richtige Infos aus Texten zu ziehen..  
Gesichtserkennung wird von jeden Lebewesen dessen Optische Möglichkeiten  dafür in der Lage sind permanent meist sogar unbewusst  betrieben .. Und du kommst mit " Gesichtserkennung"  ?  Echt jetzt  
Auch verstehst du nicht das wesentliche, das Menschen sogar freiwillig in Demokratischen oder gewöhnlichen Diktaturen mitmachen und hier wunderbar daran verdienen ..   Empathie ? Da würde ich dir  Ungenügend  bzw bestenfalls Mangelhaft  ausstellen. MfG


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2021)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Du bist anscheinend nicht in der Lage zusammenhänge oder richtige Infos aus Texten zu ziehen..
> Gesichtserkennung wird von jeden Lebewesen dessen Optische Möglichkeiten  dafür in der Lage sind permanent meist sogar unbewusst  betrieben .. Und du kommst mit " Gesichtserkennung"  ?  Echt jetzt
> Auch verstehst du nicht das wesentliche, das Menschen sogar freiwillig in Demokratischen oder gewöhnlichen Diktaturen mitmachen und hier wunderbar daran verdienen ..   Empathie ? Da würde ich dir  Ungenügend  bzw bestenfalls Mangelhaft  ausstellen. MfG


Machs doch so wie der hier: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cb5ENuzNHSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Pass wegschmeissen und in den Wald ziehen.


----------



## Cybnotic (4. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Machs doch so wie der hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Würde ich nur machen, wenn der Wald, mein Eigentum ist 


keinnick schrieb:


> Absolutes Killerargument!


Fakten, sind immer Killerargumente


----------



## JePe (4. August 2021)

Warum genau wird so ein Artikel auf einer Webseite lanciert, die da PC Games Hardware heisst ... ? Ich habe viel Fantasie, aber nicht genug, um da eine inhaltliche Mindestschnittmenge zu erkennen.

Zumindest koennte die Moderation sich erbarmen und diesen albernen Aluhutbasar hier endlich schliessen.


----------



## Threshold (4. August 2021)

Cybnotic schrieb:


> Das ist nun malabsoluter Fakt und die reine Wahrheit!  Punkt!


Da musste ich dann doch lachen.
Natürlich lehnst du die BRD in der Form, wie sie jetzt existiert, ab. Das kann man aus deinem Text sehr gut ableiten.
Aber was für eine Alternative ist dir denn lieber? Ein Staat, der sich gar nicht einmischt und so klein und schwach wie möglich ist? Was ist, wenn man dich ausraubt und dich verprügelt? Strafverfolgung ist ja kaum möglich, da der Staat ja nichts darf.


----------



## Accolade (4. August 2021)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Wir bitten das Sicherheitsproblem zu Entschuldigen und die 82 Mio. Abgegriffenen Identitäten inkl. Ihrer Fingerabdrücke bitten wir um Verzeihung. Diese sind leider letzte Nacht geklaut worden. Wir wissen leider noch nicht genau von wem Chinesen oder Russen ggf. können es auch die Thaimafia gewesen sein.

Es konnte ja keiner Ahnen das hier jemand diese Daten klauen möchte. Wir bitten um Entschuldigung und die Umstände zu Entschuldigen.

Mfg,
Mutti und der restliche Neuland Verein.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eine Ausweispflicht ist wichtig. Wie sonst sollten Straftaten aufgeklärt werden? Wenn keine Identitäten zugeordnet werden können und sich jeder wohlmöglich noch Fantasienamen wie "Donald Duck", "Mickey Maus",  etc gibt?



Man kann auch "Dagobert" (oder, aktueller und ohne Konflikt mit Disney: "Eule") verhaften, dafür braucht es keinen Ausweis. Die USA haben beispielsweise keine Ausweispflicht und Großbritannien hat nicht einmal ein Melderegister. Insbesondere letzteres führt immer wieder zu Problemen, aber meinem Wissen nach nicht bei der Strafverfolgung. Ehe man einen Kriminellen nach seinem Ausweis fragt, die diese nämlich in der Regel schon so gut wie abgeschlossen.


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Man kann auch "Dagobert" (oder, aktueller und ohne Konflikt mit Disney: "Eule") verhaften, dafür braucht es keinen Ausweis. Die USA haben beispielsweise keine Ausweispflicht und Großbritannien hat nicht einmal ein Melderegister. Insbesondere letzteres führt immer wieder zu Problemen, aber meinem Wissen nach nicht bei der Strafverfolgung. Ehe man einen Kriminellen nach seinem Ausweis fragt, die diese nämlich in der Regel schon so gut wie abgeschlossen.


Wenn er aber nicht vorher schon mal erkennungsdienstlich erfasst wurde und nicht gerade Dorf oder stattbekannt ist, dürfte es schwer sein die Identität rauszufinden.
Auch ist das problematisch bei der Infektionskettennachverfolgung wenn welche nur ihre Fantasienamen angeben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auch ist das problematisch bei der Infektionskettennachverfolgung wenn welche nur ihre Fantasienamen angeben.


Und wenn Bankräuber ohne Namensschild rumlaufen, ist es auch gefährlich.
Ist einfach so, muss man mit leben, wenn man gewisse Freiheiten will.


----------



## keinnick (4. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auch ist das problematisch bei der Infektionskettennachverfolgung wenn welche nur ihre Fantasienamen angeben.


Das hat nun wiederum nichts mit dem Perso oder einer Perso-Pflicht zu tun. Ich war in der letzten Woche im Urlaub und konnte auf irgendwelchen Zetteln in Restaurants und natürlich auch in der  Luca-App angeben, dass ich z. B.  "Ryza aus dem PCGH-Forum" heiße und keinen hätte es interessiert.


----------



## Cybnotic (4. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da musste ich dann doch lachen.
> Natürlich lehnst du die BRD in der Form, wie sie jetzt existiert, ab. Das kann man aus deinem Text sehr gut ableiten.
> Aber was für eine Alternative ist dir denn lieber? Ein Staat, der sich gar nicht einmischt und so klein und schwach wie möglich ist? Was ist, wenn man dich ausraubt und dich verprügelt? Strafverfolgung ist ja kaum möglich, da der Staat ja nichts darf.


Hi, du kommst ja mit oberschlauen Argumenten.. Was ist denn wenn deine Freundin oder Frau vergewaltigt wird?  hat ein Starker Staat dir dann  geholfen? Also die Schieben Kriminelle nicht mal in ihr Land ab..  Oh da sind Terroristen ..  Zu feige wohl ihr  Land zu verteidigen was  bzw. ist ja nicht zumutbar.. Lachhaft.   Ich lehne jede Form von Staatlichem  Zwang ab die man andern  "Friedlichen" Menschen auferlegt.    Somit auch die Deutsche Regierung, die ja in so vielen dingen einem  Freiheitliche Rechte verweigert.  Setze dich mal damit auseinander  was die da alles an Zwang ausüben..  nicht auf den eigenen Teller schielen    Im Übrigen hatte ich die BRD  vor 1986  nicht abgelehnt   Hoffe du erkennst das die Deutsche Regierung ne andere Baustelle ist.. und die Verfassung  was andere vor sah vor der Wiedervereinigung Deutschlands Das ist ein gewaltiger  Unterschied und zeigt auch hier sprichwörtlich  das das Grundgesetz nicht das Papier Wert war auf das es Gedruckt wurde. Ich erspare mir die Erklärung das würde zu weit führen, und ich nicht Sicher wäre das dies dich Überzeugen könnte Denn heute musst du sogar Doppelstaatler sein. Da sie dich auch in die EU Zwingen.. Kann ja sein das du das gut findest , was ja deine Sache wäre aber andere das Aufzwingen.  Du musst heute sogar einen alten  Führerschein gegen ein EU Plastikteil mit Europäischem "Hoheitszeichen"  austauschen und zwingen dich alle 10 jahre zum Obolus.. Zahlen..    
MfG


JePe schrieb:


> Warum genau wird so ein Artikel auf einer Webseite lanciert, die da PC Games Hardware heisst ... ? Ich habe viel Fantasie, aber nicht genug, um da eine inhaltliche Mindestschnittmenge zu erkennen.
> 
> Zumindest koennte die Moderation sich erbarmen und diesen albernen Aluhutbasar hier endlich schliessen.


Das  kann "du"  natürlich nicht Wissen..   Da  natürlich so was auch mit Hardware zu tun hat. gerade das Zertifizieren deines Namens    Warum bist du dann hier, bzw  gibst   nur Sinnlose  Stänkereien  von dir ? Das zeugt nicht gerade von Verstand..


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und wenn Bankräuber ohne Namensschild rumlaufen, ist es auch gefährlich.


Natürlich würde die Polizei einen (bewaffneten) Bankräuber zuerst nicht nach dem Ausweis fragen.
Wenn er verhaftet  wurde schon um seine Identität nachzuweisen. Und wenn er keinen Ausweis dabei hat werden andere Erkennungsdienstliche Mittel genutzt. Ohne nachgewiesene Identität keine Strafverfolgung.



keinnick schrieb:


> Das hat nun wiederum nichts mit dem Perso oder einer Perso-Pflicht zu tun. Ich war in der letzten Woche im Urlaub und konnte auf irgendwelchen Zetteln in Restaurants und natürlich auch in der  Luca-App angeben, dass ich z. B.  "Ryza aus dem PCGH-Forum" heiße und keinen hätte es interessiert.


Im Ausland vielleicht. Hier wurde dafür eine Ausweispflicht eingeführt. Weil die Leute eben "beschissen" haben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Im Ausland vielleicht. Hier wurde dafür eine Ausweispflicht eingeführt. Weil die Leute eben "beschissen" haben.


Nein, denn die Restaurants haben keine Berechtigung, die Ausweise zu verlangen, die haben keine Sonderrechte.
Zudem machen die das auch nicht, mir ist noch kein Fall bekannt.


----------



## Lotto (4. August 2021)

VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Irr ich mich oder seit wann ist der Perso so scheiß teuer? Am Aufwand des Beamten kann es nicht liegen. Für sowas zahl ich Steuern, das hat kostenlos zu sein außer bei Verlust. Dafür mal Karstadt, VW oder der Pleitehansa keine Steuergelder nachschmeißen. Oder dem Andi.
> 
> Nicht das ich arm bin, aber wenn der Staat das verpflichtend will, hat er es auch kostenfrei auszustellen. *********************.



Würden diese von Steuern bezahlt werden, würdest du ihn ebenso bezahlen (wenn du nicht gerade H4ler bist oder im Niedriglohnsektor arbeitest).


----------



## RyzA (4. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nein, denn die Restaurants haben keine Berechtigung, die Ausweise zu verlangen, die haben keine Sonderrechte.
> Zudem machen die das auch nicht, mir ist noch kein Fall bekannt.


Ich habe Mist erzählt das war ja anders: rein kommt man oft nur mit negativen Testergebnis. Und beim testen muß man sich ausweisen. Oder eben mit Impfpass wo auch die Identität nachgewiesen wurde.

Das Reallife ist nicht das Internet wo man sich Nick -  und Fantasienamen geben kann.


----------



## keinnick (5. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Im Ausland vielleicht. Hier wurde dafür eine Ausweispflicht eingeführt. Weil die Leute eben "beschissen" haben.


Ich war mit meiner Frau eine Woche in und rund um Berlin unterwegs. Mal hier mal dort. Und glaub mir: Keinen Menschen hat da irgendwas interessiert. Die Kellner haben (wenn überhaupt) gefragt, ob wir uns denn per Luca-App eingecheckt hätten und das wars auch schon.

Im Hotel wollte man weder einen negativen Test noch den Impfausweis sehen. Das Einzige war, dass man beim Checkin seinen Wisch ausfüllt und das war schon immer so. Von mir hatte das Hotel natürlich echte Daten, da ich per Kreditkarte gezahlt habe, aber meiner Frau hätte ich einen beliebigen Namen verleihen können, da hat keiner nachgefragt oder irgendwas kontrolliert.


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2021)

@keinnick : Ich hatte ja geschrieben das ich mich vertan hatte mit dem Perso.
Aber viele wollen hier ein negativen Test oder den Impfausweis sehen. Und wenn man sich testet oder impfen lässt muß man seine richtigen Daten angeben.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. August 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn er aber nicht vorher schon mal erkennungsdienstlich erfasst wurde und nicht gerade Dorf oder stattbekannt ist, dürfte es schwer sein die Identität rauszufinden.
> Auch ist das problematisch bei der Infektionskettennachverfolgung wenn welche nur ihre Fantasienamen angeben.



Wie gesagt: Für die Strafverfolgung ist unerheblich, ob man die Identität feststellen kann. Solange nachgewiesen werden kann, dass diese Person die Tat begangen hat (bzw. bei U-Haft starke Hinweise dafür sprechen), was so oder so unabhängig vom Pass erfolgt, kann man auch pseudonym hinter Gittern sitzen. Die Polizei arbeitet aus nahliegenden Gründen sowieso die meiste Zeit über ohne den Namen des zu finden und Gerichte haben auch kein Problem damit, nur mit dem/der "Angeklagten" zu sprechen; die gesamte Verwaltung muss wegen möglicherweise gleicher Namen auf Fallnummern aufbauen. Je nach Herkunftsland dürfte es auch jetzt schon Fälle geben, in denen die Identität nicht nachgewiesen werden kann und der einzige, für den ein mutwillige Verheimlichung einen großen Unterschied macht, ist der Verurteilte selbst. Den wird man bei mangelnder Kooperation nämlich wegen Abtauchgefahr weder Bewährung noch Freigang genehmigen.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nein, denn die Restaurants haben keine Berechtigung, die Ausweise zu verlangen, die haben keine Sonderrechte.
> Zudem machen die das auch nicht, mir ist noch kein Fall bekannt.



Natürlich kann ein Restaurantbetreiber deinen Zutriff daran knüfen, dass du dich ausweist. Dafür braucht er keine Sonderrechte, schließlich willst du eine Dienstleistung vonn ihm und da gilt Vertragsfreiheit. Im Zuge der Corona-Maßnahmen beziehungsweise der Adresslisten sind die Wirte sogar verpflichtet, die Angaben auf Korrektheit zu überprüfen. (Was natürlich nicht gemacht wird, da es den Umsatz schmälern könnte und meinem Wissen nach derartige Versäumnisse auch keine Strafen nach sich ziehen. Schon Kontrollen der Maskenpflicht fanden praktisch kaum statt, weil überhaupt kein Personal für sowas existiert.)


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nein, denn die Restaurants haben keine Berechtigung, die Ausweise zu verlangen, die haben keine Sonderrechte.
> Zudem machen die das auch nicht, mir ist noch kein Fall bekannt.


Das Restaurant hat Hausrecht. Wenn sie deinen Ausweis verlangen und du das nicht willst, kommst du nicht hinein.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Restaurant hat Hausrecht. Wenn sie deinen Ausweis verlangen und du das nicht willst, kommst du nicht hinein.


Richtig, nur wollen die Gäste bedienen und keine Ausweise kontrollieren. Letzteres ist Schikane und stört einige Gäste.


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Richtig, nur wollen die Gäste bedienen und keine Ausweise kontrollieren. Letzteres ist Schikane und stört einige Gäste.


Du verstehst es nicht. Der Hausherr kann machen, was er will. Wenn man Anzug und Krawatte tragen muss, um eingelassen zu werden, lassen sie dich mit Jeans und Shirt nicht rein.
Der Hausherr bestimmt die Regeln. Wenn er dadurch seine möglichen Gäste abschreckt, ist das sein Problem.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Hausherr bestimmt die Regeln. Wenn er dadurch seine möglichen Gäste abschreckt, ist das sein Problem.


Kann der alles machen, nur wird er es nicht, denn wenn keiner mehr kommt...


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Kann der alles machen, nur wird er es nicht, denn wenn keiner mehr kommt...


Es geht darum, dass er das machen kann. Du hast das ausgeschlossen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. August 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass er das machen kann. Du hast das ausgeschlossen.


Mir ging das jetzt eher darum, dass die das erzwingen können, so wie z.B. die Polizei.


----------



## chill_eule (5. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Kann der alles machen, nur wird er es nicht, denn wenn keiner mehr kommt...


Och, da gibt es reichlich Etablissements die genau solche _diffusen_ Regeln quasi schon seit ihrer Gründung durchsetzen.
Mit Jogginghose kommst du z.B. mit Glück in die Hälfte der Clubs auf dem (Hamburger) Kiez rein.
Und die sind trotzdem immer hoffnungslos überfüllt (vor Corona natürlich)


----------



## RyzA (5. August 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Für die Strafverfolgung ist unerheblich, ob man die Identität feststellen kann. Solange nachgewiesen werden kann, dass diese Person die Tat begangen hat (bzw. bei U-Haft starke Hinweise dafür sprechen), was so oder so unabhängig vom Pass erfolgt, kann man auch pseudonym hinter Gittern sitzen. Die Polizei arbeitet aus nahliegenden Gründen sowieso die meiste Zeit über ohne den Namen des zu finden und Gerichte haben auch kein Problem damit, nur mit dem/der "Angeklagten" zu sprechen; die gesamte Verwaltung muss wegen möglicherweise gleicher Namen auf Fallnummern aufbauen. Je nach Herkunftsland dürfte es auch jetzt schon Fälle geben, in denen die Identität nicht nachgewiesen werden kann und der einzige, für den ein mutwillige Verheimlichung einen großen Unterschied macht, ist der Verurteilte selbst. Den wird man bei mangelnder Kooperation nämlich wegen Abtauchgefahr weder Bewährung noch Freigang genehmigen.


Ich denke es kommt auf die Straftaten an und man kann nicht jeden in U-Haft stecken. Eigentlich nur bei Fluchtgefahr.
Es gibt auch viele leichtere Straftaten wofür es  Anzeigen bedarf.  Die gehen nicht direkt ins Gefängnis. Und für die braucht man definitiv einen Identitätsnachweis. Damit die auch vernünftig (datenelektronisch) erfasst werden können. Das ist auch eine rein hypothetische Diskussion, weil in 99,9% der Fälle die Identität nachgewiesen werden kann. Der Rest sind meistens irgendwelche Flüchtlinge, welche ihre Pässe weggeschmissen haben, damit sie nicht in ihre Heimatländer abgeschoben werden können.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. August 2021)

Keine Identität bekannt = Flucht erfolgreich sobald er außer Sichtweite ist = U-Haft unvermeidbar. Und ins Gefängniss kannst du selbst wegen Schwarzfahren landen, wenn du dich allem anderen verweigerst. Die Gesetzte da in weiten Teilen so formuliert, dass angemessenere Verfahren angewandt werden, aber nicht alternativlos sind und die Fähigkeit sich auszuweisen ist nirgendwo zwingend nötig. Selbst/Gerade bei Flüchtlingen wird innerhalb Deutschlands problemlos mit Ersatzpapieren anhand letztlich nur eingeschränkt prüfbarer Angaben gearbeitet. Viel wichtiger ist, was derjenige tatsächlich in der Vergangenheit gemacht hat und das läuft sowohl bei Flucht- als auch Kriminalitätsgeschichten unabhängig vom Ausweis ab. Ein Pass wird tatsächlich erst wichtig, wenn jemand abgeschoben werden soll – nicht weil die deutschen Behörden auf Aufweise angewiesen werden, sondern weil man gegebenenfalls gegenüber dem Zielland der Abschiebung nachweisen muss, dass es tatsächlich ein Bürger von dort ist.


----------



## RyzA (8. August 2021)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger ist, was derjenige tatsächlich in der Vergangenheit gemacht hat und das läuft sowohl bei Flucht- als auch Kriminalitätsgeschichten unabhängig vom Ausweis ab.


Wenn derjenige nicht gerade beim Dorfpolizisten sitzt, der ihn wiedererkennt, dürfte das schwer werden.
Es sei denn er wurde schon mal erkennungsdienstlich "behandelt". Dann könnte man anhand der  Fingerabdrücke oder Gesichtserkennnung in der Datenbank nachgucken.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (9. August 2021)

Hab neuen Personalausweis beantragt und bezahlt (37€ für Stück Plaste).

Die Verwaltungsdame war unfreundlich. Grund: Ich war 30 min zu Früh und es könnten sich ja mehrere Personen im Warteraum befinden (was, nicht der Fall war) 

Bei der Terminvergabe wurde Sie immer Agressiver weil ich mir diese Umgangsform nicht geben konnte.

Ich weiß nicht was diese Frau in den A.... Gebissen hat aber das ist das Klischee typisch Büro und 5 Mausklicks ich bin überarbeitet hat sich gezeigt (nicht alle haben solch ein ADHS Syndrom).


----------



## DJKuhpisse (9. August 2021)

Ist da normal, du wirst ja gezwungen das zu machen, Konkurrenz gibt es da nicht. Ein Kellner könnte sich sowas nicht erlauben.
EDIT: Typo entfernt


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ein Keller könnte sich sowas nicht erlauben.


Welcher Keller?


----------

